# Fiorentina - Milan: 20 novembre 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (9 Novembre 2021)

La Serie A, dopo la sosta per le nazionali, ripartirà con Fiorentina - Milan, anticipo del sabato sera. Si gioca il 20 novembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.

Come già riferito in precedenza, Viola senza difensori centrali titolai. Out Milenkovic e Quarta

Dove vedere Fiorentina - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky e DAZN dalle ore 20:45 del 20 novembre

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Gamma (9 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A, dopo la sosta per le nazionali, ripartirà con Fiorentina - Milan, anticipo del sabato sera. Si gioca il 20 novembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.
> 
> Come già riferito in precedenza, Viola senza difensori centrali titolai. Out Milenkovic e Quarta
> 
> ...



Vincere per goderci lo scontro tra Napoli ed Inter senza pensieri.
Per una volta i nostri avversari hanno due titolari chiave indisponibili, come accade regolarmente e in maniera più numerosa dalle nostre parti, non possiamo non sfruttare la cosa.

Se Kjaer e Tomori saranno in giornata Vlahovic non toccherà palla e senza di lui la viola fatica a fare gol.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A, dopo la sosta per le nazionali, ripartirà con Fiorentina - Milan, anticipo del sabato sera. Si gioca il 20 novembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.
> 
> Come già riferito in precedenza, Viola senza difensori centrali titolai. Out Milenkovic e Quarta
> 
> ...


partita tosta, abbiamo molti nazionali che rientreranno solo giovedì.. la viola ne ha di meno e nico gonzalez sarà guarito.. in compenso mi aspetto i recuperi di messias e castillejo così da avere cambi sulla trequarti


----------



## shevchampions (9 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> partita tosta, abbiamo molti nazionali che rientreranno solo giovedì.. la viola ne ha di meno e nico gonzalez sarà guarito.. in compenso mi aspetto i recuperi di messias e castillejo così da avere cambi sulla trequarti


Io per questo mi aspetto una chance da titolare per Baka, l'ho visto in netta crescita nelle due ultime partite e rimane a Milanello in questa sosta. Che riposi chi gioca di più in nazionale, il mercoledì successivo abbiamo una partita da giocare a 1000 all'ora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A, dopo la sosta per le nazionali, ripartirà con Fiorentina - Milan, anticipo del sabato sera. Si gioca il 20 novembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Franchi di Firenze.
> 
> Come già riferito in precedenza, Viola senza difensori centrali titolai. Out Milenkovic e Quarta
> 
> ...



mancano i due centrali titolari Milenkovic e Quarta, per una volta gira bene. Giocherà Nastasic e Igor credo.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Novembre 2021)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Io per questo mi aspetto una chance da titolare per Baka, l'ho visto in netta crescita nelle due ultime partite e rimane a Milanello in questa sosta. Che riposi chi gioca di più in nazionale, il mercoledì successivo abbiamo una partita da giocare a 1000 all'ora.


Può anche essere.. prima o poi baka va fatto partire titolare, non possiamo arrivare a gennaio a metterlo titolare per 1 mese se prima ha giocato solo gli ultimi 10 min di partita


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Può anche essere.. prima o poi baka va fatto partire titolare, non possiamo arrivare a gennaio a metterlo titolare per 1 mese se prima ha giocato solo gli ultimi 10 min di partita


Questo bakayoko (in crescita ma scarso) è più forte del kessie attuale


----------



## Raryof (11 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mancano i due centrali titolari Milenkovic e Quarta, per una volta gira bene. Giocherà Nastasic e Igor credo.


E' una partita dove bisognerà sbattere dentro i carrarmati quando loro saranno stanchi e cotti, anche a destra hanno Odriozola che ha buoni spunti ma è tisico e non può tenere Theo in campo aperto.
Io mi giocherei la carta Rebic prima punta qui soprattutto viste le assenze che sono pesantissime per loro.


----------



## King of the North (11 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' una partita dove bisognerà sbattere dentro i carrarmati quando loro saranno stanchi e cotti, anche a destra hanno Odriozola che ha buoni spunti ma è tisico e non può tenere Theo in campo aperto.
> Io mi giocherei la carta Rebic prima punta qui soprattutto viste le assenze che sono pesantissime per loro.


E soprattutto perché io non rinuncerei mai a Rebic e allo stesso tempo come fare a meno di questo Leao?
È pur vero che giocherà con la nazionale quindi è probabile che Leao verrà fatto riposare per dare spazio al croato appunto sulla sinistra.


----------



## koti (11 Novembre 2021)

Si è fatto male Nastasic con la nazionale, se non recupera rimangono con il solo Igor.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Si è fatto male Nastasic con la nazionale, se non recupera rimangono con il solo Igor.



oh non siamo solo noi quelli sfortunati, per una volta ci gira bene.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2021)

*Nico Gonzalez negativo al Covid, può tornare col Milan *


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2021)

Ci vorrà uno dei migliori killer dell'Aja per tenere a galla la florentia in questa partita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Si è fatto male Nastasic con la nazionale, se non recupera rimangono con il solo Igor.


Ho visto..
poi pure Inter de vrjy Bastoni 
Barella che non si sa com'è ridotto..
Dzeko che ha alzato bandiera bianca..

Non è che la makumba è finita!?
finalmente per noi si vede del sereno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Nico Gonzalez negativo al Covid, può tornare col Milan *


Questo è bravo..
però non avrà 90 minuti.
Meglio per noi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Novembre 2021)

Kessie in tribuna grazie.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky

Designato Guida. VAR Massa*

*Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*

*Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Rebic, Giroud.*


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


Se teniamo un ritmo partita decente li dobbiamo asfaltare, dietro sono in emergenza assoluta e davanti con tutto il rispetto per Jack ma tra lui e Callejon non possono tenere il passo dei nostri. Preferirei giocasse Rebic al posto di Leao, un pò di riposo gli farebbe bene e contro una difesa in emergenza l'asse Theo-Rebic può essere devastante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*



Se gioca Kjaer significa che la societa ha abbandonato la Champions (dovra riposare in Champions dopo aver giocato ogni partita con la nazionale). Per il resto: La miglior squadra possibile. Forse partirei con Rebic per mettere un Leao fresco nel secondo tempo, ma sono dettagli. Cosi come Kessié che continua a preoccuparmi, prima o poi Bakayoko dovra iniziare a far minuti, a gennaio sara titolare inamovibile.


----------



## Route66 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


Lo scorso anno lo Spezia di Vincenzo Italiano ci ha asfaltato per bene con tanto di righe segnaletiche per attraversamento pedoni ....
La Fiore gioca a tratti molto bene ed ha alcuni uomini interessanti anche se ha delle assenze importanti dietro.
La partita dopo le soste nazionali è sempre complicata per cui dobbiamo stare molto attenti.
PS: una super prestazione di Saponara la do per scontata...


----------



## koti (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


Vediamo di non farci demolire da Italiano come 1 anno fa.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


Dietro giocano con un terzino scarso adattato ed un’altra riserva. Ho detto tutto…


----------



## uolfetto (16 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dietro giocano con un terzino scarso adattato ed un’altra riserva. Ho detto tutto…


Per una volta sembriamo noi quelli con meno emergenza. Occhio...


----------



## Roger84 (16 Novembre 2021)

Io giocherei con Rebic titolare visto che ha fatto 2settimane piene a Milanello e s'è riposato per bene. Anche Ibrahimovic da monitorare la condizione visto che è stato in Svezia....Giroud sicuramente sarà bello fresco. Per il resto formazione tipo!


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Io giocherei con Rebic titolare visto che ha fatto 2settimane piene a Milanello e s'è riposato per bene. Anche Ibrahimovic da monitorare la condizione visto che è stato in Svezia....Giroud sicuramente sarà bello fresco. Per il resto formazione tipo!


vero ma Leao a partita iniziata fa meglio che in corso, Rebic freschissimo e più cattivo sotto porta contro la difesa stanca può essere micidiale.


----------



## Roger84 (16 Novembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> vero ma Leao a partita iniziata fa meglio che in corso, Rebic freschissimo e più cattivo sotto porta contro la difesa stanca può essere micidiale.


Concordo, ma mi piacerebbe vedere anche la falcata di Leao fresca al 60imo quando la difesa (nn titolare) della Fiorentina, comincia ad arrancare! Insomma...nn vorrei essere nei loro panni, speriamo di distruggerli!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*



ma, non penso proprio giocheremo così. Secondo me Pioli darà spazio a chi è rimasto a Milanello anche per un pò di turnover in vista Champions mercoledì. Mi aspetto Florenzi, Romagnoli, Giroud, Rebic titolari, magari anche Baka e Messias potrebbero trovare i loro spazi.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2021)

Il vero problema è che avremo solo 2 allenamenti per preparare la partita visto che in 6 e più tornano giovedì dalle nazionali. Mi aspetto titolarità di chi è rimasto a milanello.. florenzi bakyoko rebic giroud


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma, non penso proprio giocheremo così. Secondo me Pioli darà spazio a chi è rimasto a Milanello anche per un pò di turnover in vista Champions mercoledì. Mi aspetto Florenzi, Romagnoli, Giroud, Rebic titolari, magari anche Baka e Messias potrebbero trovare i loro spazi.


romagnoli credo sarà ancora out insieme a casti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


Io vorrei vedere Bennacer dall'inizio. Kessie non ha già combinato abbastanza guai?


----------



## davidelynch (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


Vincere per far impazzire tutti.


----------



## Gamma (16 Novembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno lo Spezia di Vincenzo Italiano ci ha asfaltato per bene con tanto di righe segnaletiche per attraversamento pedoni ....
> La Fiore gioca a tratti molto bene ed ha alcuni uomini interessanti anche se ha delle assenze importanti dietro.
> La partita dopo le soste nazionali è sempre complicata per cui dobbiamo stare molto attenti.
> PS: una super prestazione di Saponara la do per scontata...



Anche di Bonaventura.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Comunque Ibra ha saltato il giorno di riposo e si è presentato a Milanello per allenarsi.. bel gesto.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic (Giroud)*


Non fatevi ingannare dalle loro assenze...

La Fiorentina è una squadra molto organizzata che gioca benissimo. Fanno pressing alto e con criterio, giocano in velocità in modo corale e hanno alcune ottime individualità.

Sarà una vera battaglia da giocare colpo su colpo e duelli individuali a tutto campo. Ci faranno penare e non poco.

Noi dovremo essere bravi a colpirli nei momenti giusti della partita, quando ci concederanno le occasioni per farlo. La maggiore difficoltà della Fiorentina è reggere il ritmo per i 90 minuti, hanno cali forti e improvvisi all'interno della partita, che finora gli sono costati una marea di punti.

Riguardo alla nostra formazione, non sarà una partita dove avremo il controllo, anzi. La Fiorentina farà un buon possesso palla e ci costringerà a muoverci tanto. Per questo secondo me è meglio se giochiamo con Rebic centravanti... la nostra punta sarà costretta a partite spesso lontana dalla porta e sarà importante farlo bene, con Rebic e Leao contemporaneamente in campo, secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ingannare dalle loro assenze...
> 
> La Fiorentina è una squadra molto organizzata che gioca benissimo. Fanno pressing alto e con criterio, giocano in velocità in modo corale e hanno alcune ottime individualità.
> 
> ...


Bisogna pressarli forte.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna pressarli forte.


Non aspettarti questo. Ci sarà un 60 minuti buoni della partita giocati a ritmo folle, vedrai. Con duelli individuali a tutto campo, colpo su colpo, senza fiato.
Noi in situazioni simili solitamente dominiamo in Italia, lo dovremo fare anche sabato.

Poi nella rimanente mezzora ci concederanno campo e ritmo.

Insomma sarà una bella partita tutta da vedere, secondo me. Noi abbiamo tutto per vincerla chiaramente ma sarà molto difficile e impegnativa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non aspettarti questo. Ci sarà un 60 minuti buoni della partita giocati a ritmo folle, vedrai. Con duelli individuali a tutto campo, colpo su colpo, senza fiato.
> Noi in situazioni simili solitamente dominiamo in Italia, lo dovremo fare anche sabato.
> 
> Poi nella rimanente mezzora ci concederanno campo e ritmo.
> ...


Italiano punta molto sul primo palleggio e la costruzione dal basso ma senza la coppia titolare dietro la loro prima costruzione sarà difficoltosa. Perdono tantissimo in qualità e personalità.
Credo sopperiranno pressandoci in modo feroce.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Italiano punta molto sul primo palleggio e la costruzione dal basso ma senza la coppia titolare dietro la loro prima costruzione sarà difficoltosa. Perdono tantissimo in qualità e personalità.
> Credo sopperiranno pressandoci in modo feroce.


Finora Italiano non ha mai snaturato l'identità della squadra neanche con le assenze, arrivando ad inventarsi perfino Benassi terzino.
Quindi vedremo sempre la solita Fiorentina.

Ma tu hai ragione: dietro avranno difficoltà nella costruzione e in generale, Milenkovic e Quarta sono due dei loro giocatori di riferimento. Occhio che in mezzo hanno Torreira, secondo me il miglior regista della Serie A, nelle ultime partite sta facendo prestazioni pazzesche, noi dovremo per forza mettere un uomo fisso su di lui (che sia Brahim o Krunic), non si scappa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finora Italiano non ha mai snaturato l'identità della squadra neanche con le assenze, arrivando ad inventarsi perfino Benassi terzino.
> Quindi vedremo sempre la solita Fiorentina.
> 
> Ma tu hai ragione: dietro avranno difficoltà nella costruzione e in generale, Milenkovic e Quarta sono due dei loro giocatori di riferimento. Occhio che in mezzo hanno Torreira, secondo me il miglior regista della Serie A, nelle ultime partite sta facendo prestazioni pazzesche, noi dovremo per forza mettere un uomo fisso su di lui (che sia Brahim o Krunic), non si scappa.


Ecco, torreira giocherà sicuramente per sopperire alla lacune nella prima costruzione.

La fiorentina è una bella squadra.
Ne parlavamo settimane fa.
Secondo me sarà la rivelazione del campionato.
Che non vuol dire arriverà quarta ma farà un bel campionato, nettamente migliore degli ultimi disputati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, torreira giocherà sicuramente per sopperire alla lacune nella prima costruzione.
> 
> La fiorentina è una bella squadra.
> Ne parlavamo settimane fa.
> ...


Hanno anche un allenatore che é uno dei piu interessanti del campionato. Ha fatto benissimo a Spezia ed ora con la Fiorentina rischia di fare un campionato migliore di quello di Lazio e Juve, mica poca roba.

Giocano un calcio bello, pulito, rapido e moderno. Le loro partite sono belle da guardare, hanno una squadra costruita benissimo, con grande armonia tecnica. Aggiungiamo pure che a livello individuale hanno diversi giocatori molto interessanti. Squadre molto interessante.

La perdita della difesa titolare e di Nastasic comunque mi da piu speranze. Venuti non puo tenere il duello fisico con Ibra, un Igor non vale Milenkovic o Quarta. Da noi invece per la prima volta torniamo ad avere a disposizione un ricambio per Leao, Theo e Brahim forse hanno recuperato dopo il COVID...insomma, generalmente siamo messi molto meglio che qualche settimana fa.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Rebic, Giroud.*


.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2021)

*Designato Guida. VAR Massa*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non aspettarti questo. Ci sarà un 60 minuti buoni della partita giocati a ritmo folle, vedrai. Con duelli individuali a tutto campo, colpo su colpo, senza fiato.
> Noi in situazioni simili solitamente dominiamo in Italia, lo dovremo fare anche sabato.
> 
> Poi nella rimanente mezzora ci concederanno campo e ritmo.
> ...



ovvio che ogni partita va giocata al 101%, ma al di fuori delle 7 sorelle mi fanno più paura Toro, Udinese e Verona che la Fiorentina. é vero Italiano, fa un gioco moderno e appetibile, ma non ha proprio gli uomini per questo pressing asfissiante, che dura solo per alcuni tratti della partita. D'altronde Saponara, Bonaventura, Callejon e Castrovilli è un centrocampo un pò povero per fare quel gioco. Poi davanti hanno due grandi attaccanti come Nico e Vlahovic quindi ci sarà da stare super attenti.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Designato Guida. VAR Massa*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Roger84 (17 Novembre 2021)

La Fiorentina mi ha sorpreso molto in positivo e rispetto gli altri anni che prevedevo sempre la parte destra della classifica, quest'anno invece la vedo subito dopo le prime 7 "sorelle"; però ogni volta che ho visto una partita con le grandi, partono sempre a 1000, hanno ottime occasioni per segnare che puntualmente sbagliano e il secondo tempo crollano come neve al sole. Spero che con noi faranno la stessa fine....dovrà essere così, anche perchè noi andiamo a nozze con squadre del genere. Ovviamente da stare attenti soprattutto al loro attacco.....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ingannare dalle loro assenze...
> 
> La Fiorentina è una squadra molto organizzata che gioca benissimo. Fanno pressing alto e con criterio, giocano in velocità in modo corale e hanno alcune ottime individualità.
> 
> ...


Sarà che ho visto Juventus Fiorentina e sinceramente non hanno fatto un figurone, visto l'avversario.. Saponara poi l'avrei appeso.. si crede un fuoriclasse!?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Italiano punta molto sul primo palleggio e la costruzione dal basso ma senza la coppia titolare dietro la loro prima costruzione sarà difficoltosa. Perdono tantissimo in qualità e personalità.
> Credo sopperiranno pressandoci in modo feroce.


Poi Quarta è migliorato molto..
Sinceramente mi ha impressionato solo lui..
Il serbo faceva salire la squadra
Ma palle goal gran poche..
Va bhe che Allegri mette il pullman


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Guida. VAR Massa*


Gli aguzzini ci sono sempre..


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Designato Guida. VAR Massa*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## ventu84090 (18 Novembre 2021)

Nastasic ho letto che ha una lesione muscolare...come fanno a darlo titolare?


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Novembre 2021)

Mi spaventa il fatto che solo oggi Pioli potrà preparare la partita dato che molti nazionali son tornati ieri..


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DA SKY*


con saele messias florenzi a disposizione perchè ancora krunic? Perchè??????


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> con saele messias florenzi a disposizione perchè ancora krunic? Perchè??????


L'ultimo Saele è la versione sbiaditissima di quello visto ad inizio stagione, gli altri due per motivi diversi non possono partire titolari... diamo un pò di credito e fiducia a Pioli, in fin dei conti per il momento salvo qualche eccezione le sue scelte nella preparazione delle partite si stanno rivelando indovinate.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DA SKY*


.


----------



## davoreb (18 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'ultimo Saele è la versione sbiaditissima di quello visto ad inizio stagione, gli altri due per motivi diversi non possono partire titolari... diamo un pò di credito e fiducia a Pioli, in fin dei conti per il momento salvo qualche eccezione le sue scelte nella preparazione delle partite si stanno rivelando indovinate.


Saele rimane più adatto al ruolo e sopratutto con Krunic hai Diaz fuori posizione. Poi ormai sono passate settimane magari è rientrato un po' in forma.

Pioli finora è stato bravissimo ma anche lui ha le sue fissazioni ed una è sicuramente Krunic, fino all'anno scorso sembrava che il Milan non potesse esistere senza Chalanoglu.

Io vorrei rivedere il Milan nell 11 tipo quando abbiamo fatto le migliori prestazioni.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI DA SKY*


.


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

meno male che Rebic fosse sicuro...non lo vedo per sky in formazione


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2021)

Che bello non vedere krunic, un sollievo


admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky*


----------



## Roger84 (19 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

*La formazione dopo le ultime news e Rebic KO*

*Milan: Tatarusanu, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tomori, Theo, Kessie, Tonali
Saele, Diaz, Leao, **Giroud

Fiorentina: Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Nico Gonzalez.*


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione dopo le ultime news e Rebic KO*
> 
> *Milan: Tatarusanu, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tomori, Theo, Kessie, Tonali
> Saele, Diaz, Leao, **Giroud
> ...


.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione dopo le ultime news e Rebic KO*
> 
> *Milan: Tatarusanu, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tomori, Theo, Kessie, Tonali
> Saele, Diaz, Leao, **Giroud
> ...



Davanti sono davvero temibili, ritrovano anche Nico Gonzalez. L'importante sarà non lasciargli il pallino del gioco e tenere la partita su alti ritmi con pressing alto. Rischierei di "sbilanciarmi" un pò visto che giocano con Igor e Venuti dietro, non proprio Thiago Silva e Nesta diciamo.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Milan: Tatarusanu, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tomori, Theo, Kessie, Tonali
> Saele, Diaz, Leao, **Giroud
> 
> Fiorentina: Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Nico Gonzalez.*


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione dopo le ultime news e Rebic KO*
> 
> *Milan: Tatarusanu, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tomori, Theo, Kessie, Tonali
> Saele, Diaz, Leao, **Giroud
> ...


Occhio al rigorello contro.
Se non sbaglio, dopo il Napoli, la Fiorentina è la squadra con più rigori a favore e noi siamo la squadra con più rigori contro in Europa.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Le formazioni dalla GDS. Ibra titolare


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS. Gioca Ibra *


----------



## Gamma (19 Novembre 2021)

Comunquea Fiorentina è una buonissima squadra però è molto corta a livello di rosa.

Se utilizzeranno bene i soldi derivanti dalla cessione di Vlahovic potranno migliorare ancora.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

*Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
*
Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara
*
*Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


E ora vlahovic inizia a fare paura.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
> *
> Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara
> *
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


Interessante vedere Kalulu dall'inizio, secondo me è un upgrade rispetto a Calabria su quella fascia.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


Formazione giusta (io farei giocare Giroud al posto di Ibra, ma va be... Speriamo non si faccia male). Il problema, oltre alla mancanza dei titolari, sono i cambi. Ci toccherà vedere ancora Krunic come primo cambio, io non lo sopporto più.
Speriamo di vedere almeno Messias, sempre che non riesca nel miracolo di essere colpito da una diarrea fulminea che lo renderebbe indisponibile per l'ennesima volta


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


.


----------



## Raryof (20 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Interessante vedere Kalulu dall'inizio, secondo me è un upgrade rispetto a Calabria su quella fascia.


Vero, se fa bene può togliergli dei minuti visto che soprattutto in Champions fisicamente non ha retto, Calabria poi è fracico, rischia davvero tanto.
Grossa occasione per Piero.


----------



## koti (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


Preghiamo per Kjaer, 180 minuti con la nazionale. Oggi doveva assolutamente riposare.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Novembre 2021)

Non abbiamo molti cambi.. solo giroud e messias


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


.


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dopo le ultime news. *
> 
> *Fiorentina (4-3-3): Dragowski; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Castrovilli; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao, Ibrahimovic *


Ma la quota del Milan schizzata a 2.45???

Praticamente è quotata più bassa la Giuve in casa dalazie


----------



## mil77 (20 Novembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ma la quota del Milan schizzata a 2.45???
> 
> Praticamente è quotata più bassa la Giuve in casa dalazie


Bisogna vedere se si gioca.. dicono che a Firenze ci sia nebbia...


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

È qui che laggente si infortunano?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Nebbione a Firenze. 
Spero facciano scaldare i nostri nello spogliatoio, non vorrei si perdessero.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ma la quota del Milan schizzata a 2.45???
> 
> Praticamente è quotata più bassa la Giuve in casa dalazie


1 e 2 nelle ultime ore si stanno livellando. 
Prima eravamo leggermente favoriti. 

Fino a ieri il 2 era dato a 2.20.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

partita rognosa, anche se mancano i loro centrali


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

*UFFICIALI*
*
FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. 
*
*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. *
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. *
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


Kessie capitano e Kjaer vice?
Ma siamo pazzi o cosa?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. *
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


Gioca gabbia. 
Bene.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. *
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


Gabbia? 
Mah, a me non ha mai ispirato questo ragazzo. Vediamo


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Si è rotto qualcuno tra le 19 e le 19.30?


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. *
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


Gabbia con zero minuti stagionali si trova a marcare Vlahovic..........

Magari se Pioli gli avesse fatto mettere qualche minuto nelle gambe invece di far giocare sempre Romagnoli.....


----------



## Raryof (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. *
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


Loro concedono tanto, giochiamo su questo.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma che sta succedendo agli assistiti di Raiola? Donnarumma non convocato, Romagnoli scavalcato da Gabbia...


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *FIORENTINA (4-3-3): Terracciano; Odriozola, Venuti, Igor, Biraghi; Bonaventura, Torreira, Duncan; Callejon, Vlahovic, Saponara. All.: Italiano. *
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Tatarusanu; Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez; Kessié, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic. All.: Pioli. *


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Novembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Gabbia?
> Mah, a me non ha mai ispirato questo ragazzo. Vediamo


Meglio di romagnoli
Ci vuole poco


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gabbia con zero minuti stagionali si trova a marcare Vlahovic..........
> 
> Magari se Pioli gli avesse fatto mettere qualche minuto nelle gambe invece di far giocare sempre Romagnoli.....


Lo marca kjaer


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

Senza Tomori sarà dura. Però son contento che giochi Gabbia, che è 20 spanne sopra pippagnoli.


----------



## Milo (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma si gioca con sta nebbia si?


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Novembre 2021)

Forza ragazzi !!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

A loro mancano mezza difesa e Gonzales.
Speriamo dai.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai dai dai, vincere e poi tutti in poltrona coi popcorn domani sera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gioca gabbia.
> Bene.


con zero minuti nelle gambe. speriamo riesca ad inserirsi subito.
per me andava gestito diversamente.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Vincere, vincere e vincere. Abbiamo assenze gravi ma le loro pesano più delle nostre! Forza ragazzi!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gabbia con zero minuti stagionali si trova a marcare Vlahovic..........
> 
> Magari se Pioli gli avesse fatto mettere qualche minuto nelle gambe invece di far giocare sempre Romagnoli.....


appunto quel che intendevo.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Minchia che nebbia...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Minchia che nebbia...


Io non riesco a vedere la partita stasera, la visibilità in tv com'è?


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a vedere la partita stasera, la visibilità in tv com'è?


Adesso ok, ma al fischio d'inizio c'era un velo bianco su tutto il campo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Perché cercare Ibra che Theo stava volando verso la portaaaaaa


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

per poco fuorigioco


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Annullato, maledizione


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Sempre in fuorigioco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Purtroppo ormai Ibra sembra di vivere in fuorigioco. Sempre troppo avanzato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

C'era Theo che stava andando in porta maledizione.
Un errore cercare Ibra


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

ma dai leao


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Bel lancio di Sandro, dai che loro sono perforabili, avanti così.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Questo era giallo per Saele evitiamo sti falli inutili


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Saele idiota, ha scampato il giallo per miracolo su un fallo inutile.
Bella la palla di Tonali per Leao!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Diaz che non controlla...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai bisogna sfruttare ste verticalizzazioni


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Occhio a 'sto Saponetta che ci purga da anni, eh!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

3 contropiedi che dovevano essere sfruttati meglio. Peccato perche queste sono occasioni troppo ghiotte per non segnare, speriamo che la difesa della Fiorentina continui ad essere talmente aperta.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Bisogna recuperare il miglior Diaz. Per ora non bene.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Odriozola è letteralmente rimbalzato su Kessie.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao versione 20/21


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Saele dove ha la testa?!?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Che salame.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Il Borini belga mi ha già rotto le scatole...


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

dall'angolo regalato dal belga per poco non ne approfittavano


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Non ho parole

Che ha fatto Tata


----------



## Baba (20 Novembre 2021)

Ditemi che sto sognando pd


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

No dai non è successo veramente 
Vi prego


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

Che papera


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

ma cosa fa... assurdo


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Ed ecco la cappella di Dracula....


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

ecco segnano sull'angolo dopo


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Papera del Tata.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Che scandalo Dracula

Lo sapevo che prima o poi l'avrebbe fatta grossa


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

ma spazzaaaaaaaaaaaa, azzo fai pure tu gabbia


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Anche gabbia malissimo. Senza senso


----------



## Paolino (20 Novembre 2021)

minchia che cappella


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Tatarusanu é e rimane un cesso. Troppi si sono fatti scherzare da un rigore parato.
Tatarusanu é questo. Un pericolo costante.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2021)

Finisce oggi il nostro campionato. Era inevitabile che la cappella di Dracula sarebbe arrivata.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

e Gabbia? ma cosa fanno... mamma mia pazzesco. ma si può? 
solo noi


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Tra Dracula e Gabbia... mamma mia che roba


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che scandalo Dracula
> 
> Lo sapevo che prima o poi l'avrebbe fatta grossa


Anche gabbia bel cesso


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

ahaha Dracula doveva in qualche modo restituire il favore del rigore contro l'Inda


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

ma come ca....si fa ?


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma come fa a prendersela con gabbia quando è evidente che sia un errore suo


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Gabbia?
> Mah, a me non ha mai ispirato questo ragazzo. Vediamo


Confermo quanto detto, Gabbia mi sembra una pippa. 
Come Tatarusanu


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

Finito il bonus Tatarusanu 
Ci sarà da soffrire fino a gennaio


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Cappella di Dracula, ma pure Gabbia poteva essere più sveglio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2021)

Ecco il prezzo di sangue di Dracula. Prima o poi era da pagare.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

L'ha presa e poi se l'è fatta scivolare sulla gamba.
Bocca mia statti zitta.
Tre angoli di fila per questi qua, eh. Tre senza spazzare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Prima o poi Tata doveva costarci.. 
Anche Gabbia male, doveva spedirla su Marte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia orribile anche lui...ma sono le classiche cose che capitano ad un giocatore che non vede mai il campo (come previsto da alcuni nel prepartita).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Prima o poi si sapeva l'avrebbe fatta la cappella


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Finito il bonus Tatarusanu
> Ci sarà da soffrire fino a gennaio


Speriamo adesso non abbia perso sicurezza e cominci a far papere a manetta...


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

è tornato il tata di firenze


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a prendersela con gabbia quando è evidente che sia un errore suo



Sicuramente, ma lui cosa fa?? copriva cosa?? spazza via no??


----------



## pazzomania (20 Novembre 2021)

Errore clamoroso di Tartarusanu, Gabbia poteva risolverla ma la colpa è evidentemente di dracula

Partita in super salita


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Tra Dracula e Gabbia... mamma mia che roba


Italiano e Saponara versione Guardiola e Kakà dei tempi d'oro, strano eh


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Che ciucci. Avevo brutti presentimenti per questa partita, ma quello che preoccupa è il nulla davanti


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Finita dai non c'è il cervello


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Va bene la papera, ma gabbia che non spazza è una cosa inguardabile
Copre il pallone a porta vuota, inguardabile


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

peccato perchè hanno risvegliato questi, eravamo più volte vicini al goal davanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

La serie di errori che ha portato a questo gol comunque é impressionante.

Salame che solissimo regala un calcio d'angolo estremamente goffo.
Tatarusanu che é un cesso.
Gabbia che ha un ictus in campo e si blocca.
Gol.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Bisogna svegliarsi e pure di corsa.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ci stanno ammazzando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma che cavolo é successo a Salame? In questa stagione, sopratutto dopo il rinnovo, un disastro totale. Sbaglia qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Questo Borini Belga mi sta davvero stancando ormai sono tante partite che sta facendo pena


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Stiamo sbandando di brutto


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

siamo sicuri che è fuorigioco questo ?
sembravano in linea


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Salamechers non sai fare NIENTE!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a prendersela con gabbia quando è evidente che sia un errore suo


Gabbia non è nel deserto ma in area di rigore quindi deve buttarla nell arno


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Vincono tutti contro italiano, noi MAI.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Aldilà del risultato mi fa girar le scatole come puntualmente forniamo gli assist a Raiola. Ci sfottera' con le storie di zizzo e Romagnoli.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Novembre 2021)

Non si può perdere dalla Florentia Viola punto.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Saele sto quasi cominciando ad odiarlo più di Krunic. Che nervoso zio santo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

certo che a lui scappa una palla e ci purgano subito, ad altri ne scappano 10 e non succede un cacchio.
anche gabbia inguardabile qui.

va be detto e stradetto che non ha minuti inspiegabilmente.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

perchè si trovano al centro altri e non Ibra ?
con le occasioni di leao e diaz avrebbe già segnato


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Ci stiamo svegliando dai, bravi Tonali e Leao.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Esterni belgi tutti forti, noi siamo riusciti a prendere l'unico scarso tecnicamente che ci stava.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai che la possiamo ribaltare forza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Sostituire saelemakers alla svelta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè si trovano al centro altri e non Ibra ?
> con le occasioni di leao e diaz avrebbe già segnato


...direi perche Ibra in questa stagione é in condizioni pietose. Purtroppo ad oggi sembra ad essere cosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

comunque con ibra facciamo schifo.
ogni partita tolta la roma.
che tassa pure lui.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esterni belgi tutti forti, noi siamo riusciti a prendere l'unico scarso tecnicamente che ci stava.


Vabbe dai è costato 4 mln.. i forti devi pagarli.. ma a noi non ci interessa vincere con questa proprietà di Eddioti


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma Ibra corre?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai è costato 4 mln.. i forti devi pagarli.. ma a noi non ci interessa vincere con questa proprietà di Eddioti


Nel frattempo altro passaggio nel nulla del solito salame belga. Maledetto!


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> ...direi perche Ibra in questa stagione é in condizioni pietose. Purtroppo ad oggi sembra ad essere cosi.


se non riesce a tornare deve stare avanti e basta, prima aveva segnato anche se in fuorigioco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque con ibra facciamo schifo.
> ogni partita tolta la roma.
> che tassa pure lui.


Condizioni pietose. Poteva concentratsi su questa partita ma ha preferito andare in nazionale e farsi minuti che lo stancano.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia zero assoluto ma come l'ha preparata sta partita?!?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se non riesce a tornare deve stare avanti e basta, *prima aveva segnato anche se in fuorigioco*



Frase da incorniciare perche ultimamente finisce sempre in fuorigioco. Non so se sia solamente casuale o se sia per stanchezza / meno rapidita. Temo che sia una delle seconde opzioni.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Non riesco a capacitarmi del gol preso... ma perchè solo noi ste robe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai è costato 4 mln.. i forti devi pagarli.. ma a noi non ci interessa vincere con questa proprietà di Eddioti


in realtà 8 ma vabbè...
che brutto milan mamma mia.
faremo come lo scorso anno dopo metà novembre finita.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Mai una partita tranquilla noi, mai, sempre a soffrire come animali


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Frase da incorniciare perche ultimamente finisce sempre in fuorigioco. Non so se sia solamente casuale o se sia per stanchezza / meno rapidita. Temo che sia una delle seconde opzioni.


Non corre dai, se sta dietro se lo mangiano, deve stare al limite proprio per avere speranze.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Il soldatino belga non ne sta azzeccando mezza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Salame sta sbagliando ogni singola giocata. ORRIBILE.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

la fiorentina fa la difesa alta, se stanno attenti nell'ultimo passaggio si va in porta con fuorigioco sbagliato


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Ibra corre?


cammina. 

eh ma doveva andare in nazionale a giocare 2 gare imprescindibili.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra il solito strunzo di Riace... Mamma mia... Urge un centravanti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Anche Saele, come Leao, è calato di brutto perché le alternative non sono mai arruolabili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cammina.
> 
> eh ma doveva andare in nazionale a giocare 2 gare imprescindibili.


in svezia ci han messo 3 partite per criticarlo, noi ancora ad osannarlo dopo 1 anno di schifo totale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Vorrei ricordare che la Fiorentina é in campo con il 4. centrale e un terzino messo centrale....e noi in attacco al centro non stiamo proprio creando nulla. Ibra invisibile.

Mi manca il Giroud delle prime partite, prima del Covid e del mal di schiena


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ibra il solito strunzo di Riace... Mamma mia... Urge un centravanti.


Te lo prendono il centravanti,tranquillo,si chiama Belotti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Tira leaooooo


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

no vabbè


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma tirate in porta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche Saele, come Leao, è calato di brutto perché le alternative non sono mai arruolabili.


Basta con sta storia del calato per le condizioni fisiche, questo non segna e non fa assist, è semplicemente inutile e scarso.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma tiraaaa


----------



## R41D3N (20 Novembre 2021)

Avevo dei brutti presentimenti per questa partita, la sosta per noi sempre infausta delle nazionali, il forfait di Rebic, Tomori...noi che ci facciamo gol da soli. Dopo la clamorosa sconfitta di la spezia della scorsa stagione Italiano ci aspettava al varco. Non abbiamo imparato nulla.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao ha voluto fare Messi in area ma non lo è.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Post numero 26364728 a riguardo: se Leao sapesse tirare...


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra che scandalo


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Loro comunque dietro ballano alla grande. Danno tra tranquillamente l'impressione di poterne prender 2 o 3, se solo facessimo un azione offensiva come si deve dall'inizio alla fine...


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

doveva giocare dragowski, si è infortunato e questo sta a fare i paratoni


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2021)

e che diamine Leao


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

ma la deciderà mai una partita leao? uffa....


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2021)

n'altra


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Basta con sta storia del calato per le condizioni fisiche, questo non segna e non fa assist, è semplicemente inutile e scarso.


Si, però da quella parte viene impiegato volutamente uno che fa da equilibratore (anche la sua riserva è così). È il disegno tattico di Pioli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Si scalda Krunic. Pioli é matto con il suo maledetto amore per quel cesso bosniaco. Si infortunasse lui per una volta, quello si che sarebbe motivo di gioia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra manco salta più, la sensazione è che deformi lo spazio-tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra col tacco, vabbè inguardabile


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma Ibra lo mettiamo in campo per lamentarsi con i compagni e per stare in fuorigioco? Perché per ora non ha fatto altro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra fa una giocata orribile...e si lamenta. Vabbe.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Novembre 2021)

Dovremo aspettare gli ultimi quindici minuti per sperare di recuperarla come sempre.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche Saele, come Leao, è calato di brutto perché le alternative non sono mai arruolabili.


con la differenza che leao ha colpi, saele invece è il giaccherini belga.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si, però da quella parte viene impiegato volutamente uno che fa da equilibratore (anche la sua riserva è così). È il disegno tattico di Pioli.


Tecnicamente è scandaloso... Che poi anche in fase difensiva è stupido, corre e basta. Ci metto il mio cane sulla fascia, corre lo stesso ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Comunque bene gli ultimi minuti


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Se va fuori anche Torreira starebbero con le pezze.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra SEMPRE in fuorigioco


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra è marcato da tale igor...non può non segnare


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con la differenza che leao ha colpi, saele invece è il giaccherini belga.


Magari fosse come giaccherini, almeno qualche gol in più lo faceva...


----------



## Viulento (20 Novembre 2021)

ci vuole il messia.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Pioli a Diaz"Brahim svegliati!! Oppure faccio entrare mio marito!!"


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao non è possibile


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao mai na gioia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Altro fuorigioco di Ibra fermo in fuorigioco. E BASTA!
I nostri ignorano compagni per servire sempre e solo Ibra, che pero é sempre fermo in fuorigioco. Dai, in queste condizioni non é presentabile se non si gioca contro qualche squadra oscena


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

e stai a terraaaaaa che è rosso, scivolata da dietro
resiste al fallo il somaro


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma quando segna


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Che razza di culoni comunque, le papere solo noi


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Igor come Beckenbauer, ovviamente.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Con una punta decente saremmo già 2 o anche 3-1...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Diaz ha fatto la cosa più sbagliata possibile. Occasione buttata


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Che giocatore Tonali comunque


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Kalulu cresce di gara in gara


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

non ci provare malasventura


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Tonali comunque


È l’unico che alza la testa e non sbaglia a chi passare la palla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Salame é andato in nazionale? Non ci sta capendo nulla, sembra un morto in campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

bah, confermo che una dirigenza che va a dietro ad ibra non è ne seria ne coerente ne capace ecc ecc ecc


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ci stiamo divorando qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Altra azione orribile di Ibra.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra è un altro che le ha sbagliate tutte.
Grande allungo di Leao!


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra ormai è diventato un grosso problema, anche perchè non lo toglie mai e se è disponibile lo fa sempre giocare. Altro che rinnovo, è difficile andare avanti fino a fine stagione così.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra manco i passaggi a due metri


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Kalulu mi piace molto.... Saltato come un salame il solito salame belga.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

assurdo perdere con questo primo tempo, occasioni solo per noi
non hanno fatto un tiro in porta


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

theo non ha ancora fatto una discesa delle sue....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

A fine stagione, se vogliono tenere in rosa Ibra, serve un ultimatum: O la nazionale o noi. Non ha il fisico per entrambi impegni. La situazione attuale é inaccettabile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ibra ormai è diventato un grosso problema, anche perchè non lo toglie mai e se è disponibile lo fa sempre giocare. Altro che rinnovo, è difficile andare avanti fino a fine stagione così.


Mi ricorda l'ultimo Menez. 
Si, spesso é quella che segna é fa un azione decisiva, ma nel frattempo vanifica 300 altre azioni della squadra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Non riuscire a pareggiarla prima della fine del tempo sarebbe grave eh


----------



## Rossonero10 (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao oggi mostruoso, che giocatore è diventato !

Ibra a me piace, sempre pericoloso quando la prende lui nell'area, non mi aspetto di lui che faccia il maratone.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma basta, Ibra è sempre oltre la linea. Basta!


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ibra ormai è diventato un grosso problema, anche perchè non lo toglie mai e se è disponibile lo fa sempre giocare. Altro che rinnovo, è difficile andare avanti fino a fine stagione così.


E invece sarà ancora l'attaccante titolare ai nastri di partenza della stagione 22/23.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma la lentezza di Dracula sul tuffo sul tiro di Bonaventura?


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

nooooo Ibra
non è da te


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

vergognati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra davanti alla porta

Davanti alla porta


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> A fine stagione, se vogliono tenere in rosa Ibra, serve un ultimatum: O la nazionale o noi. Non ha il fisico per entrambi impegni. La situazione attuale é inaccettabile.


E l'ultimatum chi lo dovrebbe dare?Maldini?Ha più palle la mia gatta(femmina).


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Gol mangiato, mangiato, mangiato.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Non ci credo dai, che palle ogni volta così


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

cosa s'è mangiato qua......kjaer cross al bacio. 

ma tanto ce lo annullavano per fallo su vlaovic.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

L'unica volta in cui si fa trovare in posizione regolare si magna un gol clamoroso... Non ho parole


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Buonanotte, se sbaglia pure sti gol cosa è in campo a fare...?


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma come è possibile??!


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

Basta abbiamo fatto tutte noi le occasioni, incluse le loro!


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

Che errore Ibra


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

vabbè finita. cosa ha sbagliato ibra?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Niente, la serata è così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra......fuori al intervallo per favore. Orribile, pietoso, arrogante, non in condizioni presentabile.

Oggi non c'e.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Gol mangiato, mangiato, mangiato.


Ora prendiamo in secondo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra... Ma come cavolo si fa...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Pierino Kalulu davvero molto interessante, se si pulisse un po' tecnicamente in fase offensiva ne verrebbe fuori un bel giocatore.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2021)

bah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Vlahovic veramente odioso. Vuole giocare in modo fisico ed ogni volta che perde il duello con Kjaer puntualmente si tuffa o si lamenta.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Salame ma sparati dai


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Dominio totale eppure i gol li facciamo solo nella nostra porta


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

dai sfruttiamo l'angolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Dominiamo ma non la buttiamo dentro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Con Salame ed Ibra stiamo giocando in 9.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Li stiamo ammazzando e sono avanti loro


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Li stiamo assediando. Forza!


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Molto bene adesso, a parte la finalizzazione


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Potevamo essere 5-1. Assurdo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Un'altra palla persa dal salame.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

ma porca miseria Tonali, stavano tutti là e la butti in bocca al portiere


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Vlahovic già pronto per i gobbi,appena sente il fiato del marcatore va giù come un sacco di patate.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Terracciano versione Yashin come tutti i portieri che giocano contro di noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi non segniamo nemmeno se buttano fuori 5 giocatori della fiorentina


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Kalulu migliore in campo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Ovviamente il signor Terracciano non ne sbaglia mezza.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibrahimovic peggiore in campo per distacco sino ad ora


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi, stasera la Fiorentina ha una fase difensiva da lotta salvezza, dovremmo avergliene già rifilati due o tre... 

Salame e Ibra sono inguardabili, Diaz poca roba e a Leao manca il guizzo finale.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Basta con sti tacchi di me...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

quanto odio sto pelato del catzo.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

non ci credo, gliela passiamo noi pure questa
facciamo esaltare saponetta


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Logico, matematico

Non ci sono parole


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

vabbè ciao.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Persa 

Complimenti


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Se vabbè, buonanotte.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

Mi raccomando pioli giroud mettilo quando deve fare 50 metri da solo nono quando siamo tutti in area


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahahahah questa ragazzi è la solita cosa da Milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Saponetta con noi si trasforma sempre, niente di nuovo.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Ecco l'in**lata di Saponetta.
Che dire? Boh..


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

L'avevo detto che segnava sto cesso, un tiro due gol


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Messias é presentabile? Se fosse il caso deve entrare per Salame il piu presto possibile.
Anche Ibra é da togliere subito per mettere Giroud. Ibra non puo presentarsi in queste condizioni. Inaccettabile. Maledetto lui e la sua arroganza.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Il gol di quel cesso di Saponetta non era manco quotato


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Finita


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che segnava sto cesso, un tiro due gol


Scontato


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

2..che mazzata


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Che sfiga, a 5 secondi dalla fine


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Sta sosta ci ha devastato


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ora prendiamo in secondo


Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaac


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

Eh si.. culo Milan non c’è che dire..


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi è stregata. Non la riprendiamo


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Incredibile


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2021)

Allucinante non aver pareggiato questa partita, e poi il 2-0 nel finale ci distrugge totalmente.
Strafinita questa


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

maledetti.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita dominata e perdiamo 2-0
Menomale che la prossima Inter e Napoli si toglieranno punti a vicenda


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

una sedia avrebbe lo stesso effetto di Tatarusanu.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il gol di quel cesso di Saponetta non era manco quotato


Lui e quel fango di italiano che diventa guardiola solo quando incontra noi, poi le prende da cani e porci


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

sotto 2-0 con questo primo tempo, raramente si vede nel calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Non siamo da scudetto.. sempre detto. Abbiamo buoni giocotatori in overpower 
Una squadra che subisce sempre gol non vincerà mai il campionato


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

Con questo in panchina non vinceremo mai una cippa


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Non arriviamo neanche in Champions a fine campionato. 
Me lo segno.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

li abbiamo letteralmente schiacciati.

papera di tata e gol dell’ex, l’ennesimo.

culo Milan ovviamente


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Novembre 2021)

Dal punto di vista del gioco meriteremmo minimo minimo il pareggio se non di più, ma siamo sotto 2-0.
Oggi abbiamo pagato la tassa Tatarusanu (solo sul primo gol), stava andando troppo bene con lui.


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2021)

Incredibile come quel cesso a pedali di saponetta venga sempre a farci la partita della vita sotto al naso. Pazzesco.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Con questo in panchina non vinceremo mai una cippa



Non voglio dire niente ma cosa c'entra il mister oggi? Solo noi ci siamo fatti gol, pazzesco dai.
Avevamo reagito benissimo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Boh vabbè, sullo 0 a 1 ci potevo anche sperare, sullo 0 a 2 è persa.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Non so che dire, sono senza parole, dovevamo stare almeno - almeno - sul pari e siamo sotto di due perché il solito medioman si inventa il gol dell'anno contro di noi. Ibra, grazie per aver buttato fuori quel colpo di testa solo davanti al portiere, grazie!


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda l'ultimo Menez.
> Si, spesso é quella che segna é fa un azione decisiva, ma nel frattempo vanifica 300 altre azioni della squadra.


Ormai non è neanche al livello di Menez. E' un palo piantato in campo, sempre in fuorigioco. Non credo abbia più nemmeno un effetto positivo sui compagni, che ormai hanno superato il suo livello, e devono correre per lui, oltre che sorbirsi tutti i suoi deliri di onnipotenza


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Partita dominata e perdiamo 2-0
> Menomale che la prossima Inter e Napoli si toglieranno punti a vicenda


Questo però più che renderci felici dovrebbe farci incazzare, abbiamo la possibilità di guadagnare punti su una delle 2 (o addirittura entrambe in caso di pareggio) e sprechiamo l occasione così


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi ne prendiamo 4


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

Si puo' recuperare. Le partite durano 90 minuti.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Starei attento a non fare ribaltoni di formazione per la foga di rimontare.
Diaz è entrato in partita.
Kessie non male.
Riprendiamo dagli ultimi 15 minuti, poi vediamo.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non siamo da scudetto.. sempre detto. Abbiamo buoni giocotatori in overpower
> Una squadra che subisce sempre gol non vincerà mai il campionato


sempre 2 gol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma perché i nostri ex cessi resuscitano sempre quando ci affrontano?

Cessazzi maledetti


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

non si può neanche dare sempre la colpa al culo e alla sfiga.
se dietro tata e gabbia sbagliano e rinnovi a un cesso come ibra devi solo fare mea culpa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire niente ma cosa c'entra il mister oggi? Solo noi ci siamo fatti gol, pazzesco dai.
> Avevamo reagito benissimo.



Per la seconda volta si fa mangiare in testa da italiano che gioca praticamente senza difesa.
Non male Pioli,good job


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2021)

Risultato ingiusto ma quando sbagli troppo paghi.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Se come sembra atalanta e vermi torinesi macineranno punti su punti ve lo do' io lo scudetto,altro che scudetto,guardateli ora i punti di distacco,perché a gennaio saranno solo un ricordo.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Comunque Pioli va ringraziato e salutato a fine stagione anche se vince lo scudetto. Altro che rinnovo. 
Le partite chiave sbaglia sempre l'approccio iniziale. 
Juve Inter le due col Porto e oggi
Più di così non ne ha


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

se leao e ibra non si mangiano almeno 3 gol sicuri....questi sono i risultati. 

vorrei sfasciare tutto.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire niente ma cosa c'entra il mister oggi? Solo noi ci siamo fatti gol, pazzesco dai.
> Avevamo reagito benissimo.


ce li azzoppa tutti in allenamento. lui e lo staff


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per la seconda volta si fa mangiare in testa da italiano che gioca praticamente senza difesa.
> Non male Pioli,good job


Questi stanno con le pezze dietro e stanno sopra di due gol. Divento pazzo, pazzo, pazzo.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2021)

Prima o poi una la dovevamo perdere


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Non ci siamo proprio. 
E dire che la Fiorentina dietro balla da paura .


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2021)

it's Krunic time


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Almeno vediamo di ricominciare con giroud al posto di Ibra.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per la seconda volta si fa mangiare in testa da italiano che gioca praticamente senza difesa.
> Non male Pioli,good job



ma se abbiamo avuto tante palle gol, dai non scherziamo. ci siamo fatti gol solo noi cosi.
assurdo


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non siamo da scudetto.. sempre detto. Abbiamo buoni giocotatori in overpower
> Una squadra che subisce sempre gol non vincerà mai il campionato


Ma è logico, basta guardare la squadra. Incompleta, come l'anno scorso. Dobbiamo sperare di non avere un girone di ritorno con cali clamorosi come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Il bello è che in base a quanto visto nel primo tempo sta fiorentina la puoi tranquillamente prendere a pallate e mettergliene quattro...

Se però giochi con un palo della luce che è in fuorigioco 9 volte su 10, un Borini che a parte non segnare mai adesso perde pure palloni a raffica, un Diaz nullo e un Leao a cui manca il guizzo finale non segni manco con le mani.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Novembre 2021)

Nel secondo tempo li asfaltiamo..forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## R41D3N (20 Novembre 2021)

Era scontato che la Fiorentina facesse risultato contro noi dopo aver perso immeritatamente le ultime gare. Certo, un tiro e due gol! La sfiga che hanno avuto sino ad oggi si è tramutata magicamente in buona sorte. Non la riprendiamo più...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

Per me la riprendiamo e rischiamo anche di vincerla se riusciamo a far gol nei primi dieci minuti.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Se li abbassiamo un po li ammazziamo.
Però ci vuole cattiveria, caxxo.
Siamo molli.
Tacco, punta, suola e dribbling di troppo.
E basta..


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se leao e ibra non si mangiano almeno 3 gol sicuri....questi sono i risultati.
> 
> vorrei sfasciare tutto.


ma appunto la davanti abbiamo gente scarsa poco da girarci intorno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma se abbiamo avuto tante palle gol, dai non scherziamo. ci siamo fatti gol solo noi cosi.
> assurdo



Ma quale palla goal hai avuto ? 
Quella di nonno Ibra che solo davanti al portiere la tira fuori ?
O quella di Leao che anzichè sfruttare la velocità e mandare a nanna il difensore panchinaro di turno,perde tempi di gioco per accentrarsi e tirare una mozzarella ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita pessima. Tante occasioni nostre ma Ibra (morto in campo) e Leao hanno sbagliato tantissimo.
Tatarusanu in porta conferma di essere un cesso orribile (ripeto: Mirante mi da oiu sicurezza).
Salame continua la sua stagione orribile senza alcun effetto positivo.
Ibra é un peso in queste condizioni. Veramente inaccettabile presentarsi in queste condizioni. E ha pure il coraggio di andare in nazionale anziche provare di tornare in forma.

E alla Fiorentina gira tutto bene.


Al intervallo serve Giroud al posto del zombie di Ibra. E magari Messias per Salame.
Ma il genio in panchina fara altre scelta: Fuori Diaz (o Salame), dentro Krunic. Fuori Tonali, dentro Bennacer. Fuori Kessié, dentro Bakayoko. Ne sono convinto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi è andata, speriamo in un bel pareggio domani tra Inter-Napoli


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Non è irrecuperabile, però in attacco bisogna togliere i pali della luce


----------



## __king george__ (20 Novembre 2021)

dite che abbiamo dominato...fino al loro primo gol in realtà per niente

dopo si..

poi se sbagli un gol facile e loro lo trovano...


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Novembre 2021)

Io ho visto un gran Milan, penalizzato da una papera e un eurogol del brocco di turno. Abbiamo dominato, nonostante la mediocrità atletica (e oggi pure tecnica) di Diaz e l'immobilità di Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

bisogna reagire, non è possibile perdere così.
dentro anche giroud dal primo minuto
si può rimontare, la fiorentina non sta giocando bene come altre volte


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo li asfaltiamo..forza ragazzi!!!



ma che devi asfaltare, stasera è serata no, si vedeva dopo il primo gol


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque Pioli va ringraziato e salutato a fine stagione anche se vince lo scudetto. Altro che rinnovo.
> Le partite chiave sbaglia sempre l'approccio iniziale.
> Juve Inter le due col Porto e oggi
> Più di così non ne ha


Do' a te la stessa risposta data poco fa ad altro utente, non frega una mazza di vincere e finché Pioli si piazza non verrà mai cacciato,anche perché è uno che non viene mica accontentato sul mercato e anche se gli metti a disposizione 40enni e invalidi vari sta sempre zitto perché anche lui come altri ha trovato la propria confort zone.


----------



## David Drills (20 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè anche se si dovesse perdere, prima o poi doveva succedere. Vincere a Firenze non è banalissimo eh, e se ci mettiamo pure la sfortuna questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non siamo da scudetto.. sempre detto. Abbiamo buoni giocotatori in overpower
> Una squadra che subisce sempre gol non vincerà mai il campionato


L'ultima frase è vera ma la prima no. Loro hanno fatto 3 tiri e 2 gol, noi 4 volte tante
Ci sono partite che vanno così


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Al di là degli errori fatti ma gira e rigira i problemi sono sempre quelli


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Senza Tomori sarà dura. Però son contento che giochi Gabbia, che è 20 spanne sopra pippagnoli.



L'avevo detto che avremmo sentito il peso dell'assenza di Tomori.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Io non capisco perché prendersela con i giocatori.. questa squadra è composta da buoni giocatori che stanno facendo qualcosa di ottimo. Non ci sono fenomeni e campioni ragazzi.. stanno dando tutti il massimo. Il fatto che sbaglino tanto semplicemente perché non sono grandi giocatori. Chiaro che se fossero una squadra top non farebbero tutti questi errori è questa la differenza.

Secondo me non si dovrebbe prendersela tanto. Quest'anno ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto solo perché Inter ha fatto tabula rasa (anche se secondo me sono i favoriti visto che hanno vinto) e la Juve è a fine ciclo. 

Ci stiamo giocando lo scudo con un'altra buona squadra - il Napoli. Un'altra squadra di non fenomeni.. l'unica differenza è che loro sono più bravi nella fase difensiva. Noi pensiamo solo a fare calcio champagne.. loro non subiscono gol ed alla lunga, nel campionato italiano, a farle la differenza è sempre la difesa. E' sempre stata cosi.

Io mi aspetto che Iddiot sganci qualcosa la prossima estate


----------



## Devil man (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi anche se metti un cannone davanti alla porta non entrerà dentro la palla


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Partita pessima. Tante occasioni nostre ma Ibra (morto in campo) e Leao hanno sbagliato tantissimo.
> Tatarusanu in porta conferma di essere un cesso orribile (ripeto: Mirante mi da oiu sicurezza).
> Salame continua la sua stagione orribile senza alcun effetto positivo.
> Ibra é un peso in queste condizioni. Veramente inaccettabile presentarsi in queste condizioni. E ha pure il coraggio di andare in nazionale anziche provare di tornare in forma.
> ...


Se pure oggi mette Krunic per Diaz io vorrei sapere cosa diranno i suoi difensori... 

Cosa serve Krunic oggi? Proteggere lo 0 a 2?

Oggi più che mai non dovrebbe manco vederlo il campo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non siamo da scudetto.. sempre detto. Abbiamo buoni giocotatori in overpower
> Una squadra che subisce sempre gol non vincerà mai il campionato


Assolutamente, ogni partita MINIMO un gol subito.

Speriamo lo vinca il Napoli


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Almeno vediamo di ricominciare con giroud al posto di Ibra.


servono entrambi, come contro il verona


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Invidio chi pensa di ribaltare la partita nel secondo tempo.
Io per la prima volta in stagione ho già spento la tv


----------



## neversayconte (20 Novembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Vabbè anche se si dovesse perdere, prima o poi doveva succedere. Vincere a Firenze non è banalissimo eh, e se ci mettiamo pure la sfortuna questi sono i risultati.


ma va là, oggi era fattibilissima. se non avevamo dei morti di sonno


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oggi ne prendiamo 4


Con due tiri, può essere eh altra papera e autogol tanto ormai


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto un gran Milan, penalizzato da una papera e un eurogol del brocco di turno. Abbiamo dominato, nonostante la mediocrità atletica (e oggi pure tecnica) di Diaz e l'immobilità di Ibrahimovic.


Quoto
La tifoseria del milan è la più isterica, forse seconda solo all'inter
12 partite senza mai perdere, l'unica partita che rischiamo di perdere è assolutamente immeritata
Però secondo il milanista di turno siamo una squadra sopravvalutata, poi non lamentatevi quando a dirlo sono altri tifosi o i giornalisti


----------



## babsodiolinter (20 Novembre 2021)

Ci credo....
Forza Milan daiiii..


----------



## David Drills (20 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> La tifoseria del milan è la più isterica, forse seconda solo all'inter
> 12 partite senza mai perdere, l'unica partita che rischiamo di perdere è assolutamente immeritata
> Però secondo il milanista di turno siamo una squadra sopravvalutata, poi non lamentatevi quando a dirlo sono altri tifosi o i giornalisti


Ci sono alcuni soggetti, parlare di tifoseria per me è eccessivo...


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

Stasera sono allibito.
Perché se ci pensiamo bene non abbiamo nemmeno fatto sbagli di chissà quale tipo a livello di collettivo:
- papera assurda
- azione col tiro di Bonaventura in cui Kessie spazza su Kalulu 
- gol dell’ex a 1 secondo dal termine del primo tempo

cioè sono allibito.. io sono sempre ipercritico, ma non so proprio cosa dire questa sera… abbiamo avuto 5 palle gol nitide.. mah


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Con un gol rapido la riprendiamo. Forza


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invidio chi pensa di ribaltare la partita nel secondo tempo.
> Io per la prima volta in stagione ho già spento la tv



Io non sono il miglior tifoso del Milan, ma quando guardo una partita, a meno di impegni più seri, non getto la spugna. 
Non stiamo affrontando il Barcellona di guardiola e non stiamo giocando come il Milan di Costant e Traore. Abbi fede ragazzo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> La tifoseria del milan è la più isterica, forse seconda solo all'inter
> 12 partite senza mai perdere, l'unica partita che rischiamo di perdere è assolutamente immeritata
> Però secondo il milanista di turno siamo una squadra sopravvalutata, poi non lamentatevi quando a dirlo sono altri tifosi o i giornalisti



Perche bisogna anche andare oltre il solo risultato. Certi problemi li vediamo troppe volte e prima o poi il risultato non mente.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Vabbè anche se si dovesse perdere, prima o poi doveva succedere. Vincere a Firenze non è banalissimo eh, e se ci mettiamo pure la sfortuna questi sono i risultati.


Si ma contro questo cane di italiano dai ..
Perde con i gobbi, perde con l'inda, per col.nabbule e poi vince ovviamente contro noi.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Novembre 2021)

Metta Giroud subito, per Dio.
Fa un gol a partita quando gioca.

Ibra è ancora forte, ma zio caro finirà in fuorigioco 15 volte a partita
E che palle

Comunque buon Milan
Se Leao raddrizzasse il piede fa 2 gol a giornata
Deve fare l'ultimo step, e penso ce la farà


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Dobbiamo a tutti i costi segnare nei primi 15 minuti, altrimenti è finita.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tatarusanu ha mostrato tutto il suo talento.


----------



## UDG (20 Novembre 2021)

Chi era quell utente che diceva che la Fiorentina non è un una squadra su cui bisognava stare attenti?


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Stasera sono allibito.
> Perché se ci pensiamo bene non abbiamo nemmeno fatto sbagli di chissà quale tipo a livello di collettivo:
> - papera assurda
> - azione col tiro di Bonaventura in cui Kessie spazza su Kalulu
> ...


Proprio per questo la riprendiamo. Questo thread sembra la gag pessimismo e fastidio...forza che ce la facciamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Giroud deve entrare presto. È una follia che non giochi stasera


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Giroud è ancora tutto imbacuccato, buonanotte...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Giroud deve entrare presto. È una follia che non giochi stasera


Concordo. Dopo l'impiego in nazionale mi aspettavo un Ibra in condizione pessima, ma la realta é persino peggio.


Niente Giroud. Incredibile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Novembre 2021)

se Giroud entra al 60 ° insieme a messias ci credo ai 3 punti


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

quando lo azzecchi un passaggio saelemakers ?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire niente ma cosa c'entra il mister oggi? Solo noi ci siamo fatti gol, pazzesco dai.
> Avevamo reagito benissimo.


É il mister e non puo sbagliare sempre la valutazione della condizione dei suoi giocatori in rapporto all avversario che devi affrontare
Siamo tutti in area e non metti giroud da subito che non mi risulta abbia giocato in nazionale


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Se figuriamoci questi faranno tutto il secondo tempo per terra


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ora iniziano a restare a terra 3 ore


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Se la poteva risparmiare, qui a Firenze si resta facilmente in 10


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma Guida ha fischiato fallo solo perche Odriozola é rimasto per terra?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Dentro giroud per carità


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Novembre 2021)

Mi dispiace dover dire "io l'avevo detto" ma nel topic di Saponara mentre c'era gente che lo prendeva in giro avevo avvertito che era pericoloso e gioca quest anno, è soprattutto x merito suo che gira la Fiorentina. 
Post nazionali purtroppo succedono queste cose, tocca cominciare a tifare un pareggio nostro e dell Inter


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra basta. Dentro GIROUD


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

era difficile questa


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

altro gol fumato, avanti così ibra.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Non ne azzecca mezza Ibra


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia che serataccia Ibra... 
Non ne sta azzeccando mezza.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Ritirati Ibra, hai rotto le palle


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

E quando togliamo lo zombie svedese?


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Altro gol mangiato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Se Pioli avesse una palla (non pretendo nemmeno il plurale) toglierebbe Ibra in questo istante. Un morto in campo.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Theo, Theo...


----------



## Rossonero10 (20 Novembre 2021)

Questo non è un gol mangiato ragazzi, era molto dura centrare la porta


----------



## neversayconte (20 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ritirati Ibra, hai rotto le palle


può starci una giornata no, ma chi dobbiamo maledire è il cieco in panchina


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

bravo kalulu attacca questo igor


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao che becca la porta è un ossimoro


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Peccato il tiro a giro di Leao!


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Quante occasioni sprecate


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra non verrà mai sostituito quando fa pietà,non ne ha le palle Pioli,lui viene tolto solo se deve ricevere applausi o se chiede lui il cambio.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

nooo leao


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Figurati se Leao la mette...


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Niente, 100 tiri 0 gol.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Se avessimo i piedi dritti lì davanti saremmo 5-1.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi é proprio destino.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

pure qua, saponara la mette nell'angolino, noi alta. 

non è proprio serata.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Finiremo la partita con 10 occasioni da gol e zero reti...


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

bisogna arrivare ai casi estremi per vedere i cambi veloci di pioli


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia dietro un didastro


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Perché quella testa di cavolo di Tatarusanu era in mezzo al nulla?


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

addirittura messias e florenzi insieme
non mi dire che toglie kalulu perfetto fino ad ora, sarebbe folle


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Non toglierei Kalulu.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Come si fa a non riuscire a segnare contro questa difesa imbarazzante?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Perché quella testa di cavolo di Tatarusanu era in mezzo al nulla?


Perche é scarso. Nulla da aggiungere. Tatarusanu é sempre stato quello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Molto meglio seguire la partita tramite i vostri commenti


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

fuori saelemakers e diaz, il terzo non ho capito


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

messias e giroud.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Florenzi, Messias e Giroud.

Per...Saele, Diaz e Ibra?


----------



## Giangy (20 Novembre 2021)

Comunque come detto in altro topic, italiano diventerà un signor allenatore, purtroppo sa far giocare le sue squadre, vedi con lo Spezia lo scorso anno, e con la Fiorentina ora. Purtroppo non abbiamo mai vinto contro di lui. Solo a San Siro un anno fa.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma cosa togli Kalulu che è stato il migliore in campo?!?! 
Togli Ibra piuttosto


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Meno male che era fuorigioco odio i giocatori che cadono invece di segnare a porta vuota


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

nooooo florenzi per Kalulu, ma perchè ???
uno reduce da infortunio al posto di uno che sta giocando bene ed è in fiducia

d'accordo sui due insieme davanti invece


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma perché fuori kalulu bah


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Kalulu migliore in campo.... 
Bah.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Florenzi, Messias e Giroud.
> 
> Per...Saele, Diaz e Ibra?


Cannato Ibra, il terzo è Saele. Due punte.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Perché Kalulu?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Incredibile. Pioli non ha le palle. Vergognoso.

Toglie Brahim per lasciare in campo il zombie di Ibra. Due attaccanti totalmente statici.

A destra toglie Kalulu, che ha fatto bene.

Incredibile.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2021)

avanti Iunior


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

sto salamelecco è inutile che si incazza in panca, ha fatto pietà. 

da che ha rinnovato il contratto non ha più azzeccato una partita.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Vediamo il motivo per cui abbiamo comprato sto Messias


----------



## neversayconte (20 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> nooooo florenzi per Kalulu, ma perchè ???
> uno reduce da infortunio al posto di uno che sta giocando bene ed è in fiducia
> 
> d'accordo sui due insieme davanti invece


perché è un coglio.ne


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Bene che sia uscito Borini, Kalulu io l'avrei tenuto anche perché l'ultimo Florenzi era uno zombie, vediamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Bah che palle perdere contro questi.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Pioli non ha le palle. Vergognoso.
> 
> Toglie Brahim per lasciare in campo il zombie di Ibra. Due attaccanti totalmente statici.
> 
> ...


Scritto poche pagine dietro,Ibra più fa schifo più lo tengono in campo,altrimenti li mena,Maldini compreso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sto salamelecco è inutile che si incazza in panca, ha fatto pietà.
> 
> da che ha rinnovato il contratto non ha più azzeccato una partita.


Il bello é che non ha fatto pieta solo oggi. É tutta la stagione che non ne sta azzeccando nemmeno una.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Itagliano lo detesto mamma mia,


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Ho la netta sensazione che anche l'altro perticone mi farà bestemmiare stasera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè niente. Oggi non è cosa


----------



## Giangy (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma Pellegri è morto? Cosa l'abbiamo preso affare? Non gioca mai manco quando è disponibile


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma neanche un gol riusciamo a fare a questi?


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ancora grazie Gabbia


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Stasera è dura da digerire...


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Che Arata


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

E tre.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Che vergogna


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Complimenti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Itagliano lo detesto mamma mia,


É bravissimo, nulla da dire. Sta palesemente stuprando Pioli, per la seconda volta.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Sta mazzata ce la porteremo dietro


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

E 3...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia nella terra di nessuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai che rimontiamo secondo i "veri tifosi".
Toglietevi il prosciutto,per favore!

Pioli si fa continuamente mangiare in testa da Italiano.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

uguale a una delle varie sprecate da noi
questo non sbaglia


----------



## Rossonero10 (20 Novembre 2021)

Vlahovic è forte, niente da dire


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia inguardabile


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

meno male che dovevano essere loro quelli inguardabili dietro. 

3 gol presi come dei caciottari, vergogna.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2021)

Fiorentina è la nuova Atalanta


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia non è da Milan come non lo è Romagnoli: sono troppo lenti per il nostro modo di giocare.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gabbia con zero minuti stagionali si trova a marcare Vlahovic..........
> 
> Magari se Pioli gli avesse fatto mettere qualche minuto nelle gambe invece di far giocare sempre Romagnoli.....


Taaaaaaaac.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Prima o poi una scoppola dovevamo prenderla.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahah dai basta, ogni partita bisogna fare 4 gol per vincere visto che ne subiamo 2-3.
Gabbia è un cessazzo mamma


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Non voglio criticare Pioli, ma la nostra fascia destra è sbilanciata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Meglio non far firmare il rinnovo a Pioli va la. Poi ci si domanda perché si è scettici nonostante i punti e la qualificazione champion


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2021)

Senza Tomori la difesa è diarrea.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

Va beh dai ma che sculati
Come Vlahovic mi sta impressionando, non guardo la Fiorentina e non lo ricordavo così completo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Testa al Sassuolo và.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

dai Ibraaaa

e finalmente sbagliano loro qualcosa


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibraaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra quando non serve a niente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Complimenti a Pioli che ha peggiorato una situazione gia pessima con cambi addiritura peggiori.

Comunque oggi la Fiorentina sta semplicemente finalizzano i difetti che abbiamo gia visto contro Hellas, Bolongna, Inter ed altre. La fortuna é finita.

Gabbia oggi é pessimo, ma non me la sento di metterlo in croce. Pioli non lo ha mai impiegato ed ora si é trovato titolare in una partita difficile. Gestione pessima del ragazzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Daiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Comunque l'unico campione in questa squadra è TOMORI.. si è visto stasera


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2021)

Seconda sveglia consecutiva presa da Pioli. Ma giustamente, se DA UN ANNO non puoi giocare con la squadra titolare...


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Adesso buonanotte


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra-gol. Proviamoci.


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2021)

Daiii


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Adesso segna questo, maledetto.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Ce l'ha fatta finalmente


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai che rimontiamo secondo i "veri tifosi".
> Toglietevi il prosciutto,per favore!
> 
> Pioli si fa continuamente mangiare in testa da Italiano.


Veri tifosi o profes*soloni.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

I cambi di Pioli a dir poco scandalosi. Tolto il migliore in campo, Kalulu.. tenuto in campo Ibrahimovic... Allucinante.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Non molliamo dai


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

bravo donnaventura, così ti voglio
passala sempre a noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Comunque con la difesa praticamente a centrocampo andava lasciato Kalulu al centro e tolto Gabbia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

La cosa che fa impazzire è che c'è tutto il tempo del mondo per riprenderla. Ci stiamo distruggendo da soli oggi


----------



## Rossonero10 (20 Novembre 2021)

Supremacy !!!!!!!


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Meno male che Jack ci ha dato l'assist


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

porca miseria, ne stavano quattro in area.
se passava la palla


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Beh, alla fine è cambiato poco, siamo ancora sotto di due gol. Però è indecente perder così.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

oh rigoreee
sgambettato !


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia Tatarusanu nemmeno nei peggiori film dell'orrore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Gabbia inguardabile


Mi dispiace per il ragazzo che ritengo valido.

Pioli non lo ha impiegato tutta la stagione, come se non esistesse. Ora lo deve mettere titolare a Firenze in una partita ipercomplicata. É logico che possa soffrire. Pioli doveva gestirlo meglio ed impiegarlo ogni tanto.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Uno che si gira di qua e di là cosi facilmente _e qualcuno aveva dei dubbi_


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Episodio interessante ma non da rigore. Riprendiamo e basta


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

sgambetti in area, ed è tutto ok per l'arbitro.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque l'unico campione in questa squadra è TOMORI.. si è visto stasera


Lo stesso Tomori che si è fatto mangiare in testa contro il Porto
Non abbiamo campioni ma tanti buoni/ottimi giocatori, alcuni potenziali campioni


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

perchè doveva buttarsi ???
e il replay dov'è ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

VERGOGNA AIA. Incredibile Rigore netto.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Hernandez deve fare l'ala, dietro facciano a tre la difesa con florenzi che stringe tanto figuriamoci se va sul fondo


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

IBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Daiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè, impossibile giocare così, ogni interruzione saltano 30 secondi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Duncan con una reazione da espulsione. Ma anche qui facciamo finta di niente, vero, Guida?


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2021)

Seeeee daiii


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Ancora ibra


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Tomori che si è fatto mangiare in testa contro il Porto
> Non abbiamo campioni ma tanti buoni/ottimi giocatori, alcuni potenziali campioni


Ho scritto "campione in questa squadra"....


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Forzaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Tomori che si è fatto mangiare in testa contro il Porto
> Non abbiamo campioni ma tanti buoni/ottimi giocatori, alcuni potenziali campioni


Non è che Tomori può fare tutte le partite mostruose, ci sta che abbia qualche momento di flessione. Fin ora il 90% delle partite disputate da lui è stato impeccabile. Tra l'altro con Maignan in porta gioca decisamente più tranquillo, con Tatarusanu invece è molto più teso nel giocare.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Daiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

ho detto che doveva tenerlooo

e Theo alto così


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

*Gooooooolllllllll*

*Ibraaaaaaaaa*a


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Goooooooooool


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Troppo tardi


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

L'avevo detto di non toglierlo Ibra... 

Comunque ci siamo svegliati troppo tardi


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

C'è tempo. Calma


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibraaaa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma porccccccccccc ho DAZN in ritardo e me ne sono accorto solo ora.

Mi avete spoilerato


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai che ora psicologicamente la riprendiamo


----------



## Rossonero10 (20 Novembre 2021)

IBRA SUPREMACY ALLA FACCIA DI TUTTI I TIFOSI CHE SI PERMETTONO DI CRITICARE IL RE DI MILANO !!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Incredibile. Ammetto il mio errore. Ibra dopo 60 minuti tragicomici fa doppietta. Non so cosa dire.


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai cacchio, almeno il pareggio santo dio, questi dietro hanno più buchi di un tossico.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Fallo INESISTENTE di Kjaer


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

dai che sono allo sbando, tifosi muti e ora fa tre cambi pure lui


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai caxo!


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

La possiamo riprendere, dai, catso, dai!


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma cosa da messias. Sei solo vai


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

messias santo cielo


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Messias un disastro eh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Quanto mi sta sulle palle quel indegno di Saponara col dente avvelenato. Con noi ogni volta va al triplo


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Kessie fa il centrale di difesa quasi in fase di possesso


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

ibra giroud intesa ZERO. 

leao è in serata di grazia, se avesse il killer instint davanti alla porta sarebbe un mostro.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

A sinistra possiamo fare danni epocali.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Questi hanno fatto tre goal e non sanno nemmeno loro come.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Bennacer per Tonali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia dopo il primo gol ha perso totalmente qualsiasi autostima aveva. Non ci sta capendo nulla.
Mi dispiace parecchio per il ragazzo che non si merita una partita del genere.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

le prende tutte Ibra di testa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Altro tuffo di Vlahovic  Sembra Nedved.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gabbia dopo il primo gol ha perso totalmente qualsiasi autostima aveva. Non ci sta capendo nulla.
> Mi dispiace parecchio per il ragazzo che non si merita una partita del genere.


perchè pensi sarebbe finita diversamente in quell'azione con Romagnoli contro Vlahovic ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Reazione delle Fiorentina, occhio


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Mi dite cosa è entrato a fare sto florenzi al posto di Kalulu?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè pensi sarebbe finita diversamente in quell'azione con Romagnoli contro Vlahovic ?


Quello assolutamente no.
Penso che Gabbia oggi soffra anche perche non é gestito bene da Pioli in questa stagione. Non é mai in campo, non ha minuti nelle gambe, manca confidenza col campo.....e lo abbiamo titolare a Firenze contro Vlahovic. In Serie A ci sono poche situazioni peggiori.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Finita la benzina


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Non capisco questo calo di ritmo


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

dai giroud sveglia, ogni volta che entri sei poco reattivo


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Però o li andiamo a prendere o li andiamo a prendere, mancano 10 minuti


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

guarda questo pagliaccio che si lascia cadere e vuole il rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Se non era rigore su leao allora neanche questo


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Sto saponetta che diventa messi per 90 minuti


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

saponetta odioso come pochi, gioca 2 gare all'anno sto cane.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

A Firenze è sempre una piscina


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

è lui a fare fallo ahahahah
ridicolo, ha dato un calcio a messias ed è caduto


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma se è lui che lo tocca sto ceeso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

A Saponara auguro un bel crociato. Quanto é odioso.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao non ce la fa più e rischia di entrare Krunic...


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Che palle pure leao morto


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

guardali come protestano, si è visto al primo replay che non c'è nessun rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Vabbè almeno ci abbiamo provato 
Adesso finita la benzina


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se non era rigore su leao allora neanche questo


che tra l'altro i buffoni di sky devono ancora far rivedere. 

non hanno fatto 1 straccio di replay.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Leao a terra da 3 minuti. Addio fine partita


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Anche Leao è andato. Ottimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Novembre 2021)

2 gol di tatarusanu-gabbia. Alla fine bella partita peccato per gli episodi. Vediamo se la pareggiamo


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Se Messias ci fa dare contro un altro rigore, lo voglio sparato lontano 1000 km da Milanello.
PS: anche Leao out. Alla grande, entra Krunic.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Leao non ce la fa più e rischia di entrare Krunic...


Stai scherzano, vero? Meglio Pellegri. Krunic in questa situazione non serve proprio a niente


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Dai alzati o vai fuori che perdiamo minuti santo cielo


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

10 minuti per un gol


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

L'irreprensibile e immancabile Krunić


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

peccato, le discese di leao servivano
ci fosse stato rebic magari


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Non ci fischia un fallo che sia uno eh. Zero


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Uscito il migliore


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

sfasciato pure leao, entra l'onnipresente krunic.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 10 minuti per un gol


Sogno di piantargliela la dove non batte il sole


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Pioli é malato. Krunic bravo ragazzo, ma l'amore di Pioli verso di lui ci danneggia. E da allontanare.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Che schifo di campionato la Serie A comunque tutti per terra sempre alzare le braccia e protestare con l'arbitro per ogni cosa


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Non si gioca più posso spegnere


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

il terzino è andato tipo autoscontro su giroud, è punizione a noi eh


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Di questi dieci minuti e passa se ne giocheranno non più di due...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Onestamente preferivo perdere 3-0, se perdiamo dopo aver fatto il 2-3 mi girano ancora di più i maroni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Quello non é fallo di Giroud.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

1 mese con krunic al posto di Leao e Rebic non lo voglio fare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Novembre 2021)

L'arbitro è proprio un pagliaccio


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

10 min che non si gioca. Ci siamo fermati sul più bello. Questa la riprendavamo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

ma quanto tempo stanno perdendo ?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Il replay del nostro possibile rigore non lo fanno vedere 10 volte come il loro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che schifo di campionato la Serie A comunque tutti per terra sempre alzare le braccia e protestare con l'arbitro per ogni cosa


Ultimi 15 minuti? Se ne giocano 2.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

ma dai messias, ti fai fermare da igor
ce la fai a correre o hai la panza ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Che miracolo medico! Odriozola subito pronto a rientrare


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

Buttare le partite in questo modo inconcepibile


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Messias ha stufato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Punti buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Sì, ma anche Bennacer...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Guida oggi in attacco non ci fischia fallo nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2021)

Sto Junior Esajas è irritante.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Novembre 2021)

Cosa ci fa Messias in serie A? E soprattutto perché ce l'abbiamo noi


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

theo ma porca vacca ladra
sempre la fai sta stronzata dietro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche Bennacer...


un po come Salame: É tuta la stagione che gioca male (qualche singola azione buona).


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita regalata


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

theo svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Non ho parole

Oggi ci siamo solo esclusivamente fatti gol da soli


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Theo.....


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sto Junior Esajas è irritante.


Speriamo segni come ha fatto quel cesso di saponetta


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2021)

Finita qui


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

3 gol regalati su 4 zio caro, come si faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia Theo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma è scemo questo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Questo gol è degno del Milan di Gattuso


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Che idiota. Sempre il solito una capra non capisce. Mai


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Hernandez pezzo di lerda. Schifoso superficiale sufficiente al limite dell'area. Sei una vergogna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Cosa ci fa Messias in serie A? E soprattutto perché ce l'abbiamo noi


Faivre costava qualche milione. Noi dovevamo prendere un campione come Frode-Toure con quei soldi.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2021)

Vado a guardare il tennis


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Bravo Theo. Dopo Roma ecco un'altra vaccata. Bravo.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Questa squadra non può vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

se avessimo pareggiato sarebbe stato grande per il morale
abbiamo spompato i giocatori per novanta minuti inutilmente


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

incommentabile


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2021)

Theo che pollo


----------



## Devil man (20 Novembre 2021)

Ie famose sbandate di Theo buonanotte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Mamma mia 4 gol da questi.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita regalata


Regalo all'inter se domani vince
Rimonta 3 punti alle prime due


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2021)

Stacco, errori come questo non sono ammissibili da un toppleier. Vai a fare un corso di concentrazione, bello. Poi riapssa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Sui ultimi gol subiti quanti sono praticamente autogol nostri?

3 oggi, Bennacer contro l'Atletico, Kessié contro l'Inter.....Tutti errori incredibili


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ormai prendiamo in media più di 2 gol a partita. Come si fa a vincere un campionato così? E dire che la difesa dovrebbe essere il nostro punto forte, perchè davanti siamo in mano a una mummia e una serie di mediocri.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

2 tiri 4 gol.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Poi dite che è colpa di Pioli... Ma si può prendere gol così


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2021)

grazie Brambati


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Una prestazione del genere nemmeno gli esordienti


----------



## Solo (20 Novembre 2021)

Se Elliot avesse un minimo di ambizione stasera staccherebbe l'assegno per Vlahovic per gennaio, e rescinderebbe a Ibra, Giroud e Pellegri, tre bolliti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2021)

Troppi social questo qui, sono due settimane che fa il ******* con quell'altra.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ormai prendiamo in media più di 2 gol a partita. Come si fa a vincere un campionato così? E dire che la difesa dovrebbe essere il nostro punto forte, perchè davanti siamo in mano a una mummia e una serie di mediocri.


A noi interessa il bel giuco e tutte quelle scemenze.. che si possono fare solo se hai una squadra top. Avrei preferito una squadra compatta equilibrata che non concede nulla. Con quella vinci il campionato italiano

Quello che Spalletti sta facendo a napoli..


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2021)

Florenzi e Messiah entrati per niente, dopo il secondo gol ci eravamo fermati comunque


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

florenzi e messias che **** di cambi sono


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ormai prendiamo in media più di 2 gol a partita. Come si fa a vincere un campionato così? E dire che la difesa dovrebbe essere il nostro punto forte, perchè davanti siamo in mano a una mummia e una serie di mediocri.


Non lo vinciamo infatti. 
Abbiamo tipo 15 gol subiti al passivo, uno schifo, quando hanno intenzione di vincerlo facciano un fischio, tra papere ed errori stupidi ne ho abbastanza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

"Dai che nel 2° tempo rimontiamo"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Vado a vedere la ruota del tempo, è meglio. Ci tengo al mio televisore.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

avanti 2 gol e sti pagliacci si inventano anche i crampi. 

ma andate a morì ammazzati.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Non puoi prendere 4 gol dalla Viola. Mai nella vita


----------



## Simo98 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa squadra non può vincere lo scudetto


Se non fosse che ce lo giochiamo con Inter e Napoli lo penserei anche io


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita buttata nel cesso. Ma gol su nostri errori gravi


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi sono 3 punti buttati. Ci siamo fatti gol da soli

Comunque meglio 4-2 che 3-0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2021)

Florenzi mi ero dimenticato che fosse in campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Troppi social questo qui, sono due settimane che fa il ******* con quell'altra.


Infatti il suo miglior periodo lo ha fatto quando si sono lasciati. Prima aveva un periodo abbastanza brutto e da quando é tornato insieme a lei sembra ad essere nuovamente in calo.


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

Cavare tonali è stato stupido, era il più lucido


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Sto Messia comunque tanto valeva non prenderlo e risparmiare quei due spicci del prestito. Acquisto senza senso dal primo giorno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

La si poteva recuperare senza problemi, ma abbiamo deciso di suicidarci. Vabbe amen.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma Pellegri perche lo abbiamo preso se poi Pioli sul 2-3 a FirenzE mette Krunic per l'assalto?



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Florenzi mi ero dimenticato che fosse in campo.


Cambio e giocatore totalmente inutili.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

sei munuti di recupero, chissà se dovendo pareggiare ce li avrebbe dati


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2021)

Con un attaccante serio la vincevamo questa. Troppi errori nel primo tempo sotto porta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Questi oggi comunque 1 tiro un gol, beati loro.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita finita quando è uscito Leão. Peccato per la vaccata di theo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La si poteva recuperare senza problemi, ma abbiamo deciso di suicidarci. Vabbe amen.


Sisi,certo certo 
Non per fare il gufo,ma l'avevo detto alla fine del 1 tempo,si vedeva da come avevamo approcciato la partita.

Contro una Fiorentina senza difensori e alla vigilia di uno scontro diretto (napoli-inter),tu non puoi fare questa prestazione vergognosa. Che schifo


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Sempre lo stesso, non impara mai. Sempre sti gol prendiamo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo regalato tre gol.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Poi dite che è colpa di Pioli... Ma si può prendere gol così


Si è colpa di pioli che ha palesemente sbagliato formazione e approccio
Theo e leao quante accelerazioni hanno fatto hanno ribaltato la partita r pure vengono criticati assurdo


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

dobbiamo stare a sentire questi esaltati, non sanno neanche loro come hanno vinto
centrocampo viola inesistente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi,certo certo
> Non per fare il gufo,ma si vedeva da come avevamo approcciato la partita.
> 
> Contro una Fiorentina senza difensori e alla vigilia di uno scontro diretto (napoli-inter),tu non puoi fare questa prestazione vergognosa. Che schifo



Dai che abbiamo avuto mille palle gol. Se Theo non faceva la cappella potevamo prendere il 3 a 3. Facile parlare dopo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dobbiamo stare a sentire questi esaltati, non sanno neanche loro come hanno vinto
> centrocampo viola inesistente


Ora ti dico come andrà a finire, torneranno a fare schifo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non puoi prendere 4 gol dalla Viola. Mai nella vita


3 di questi gol per me si possono considerare autogol


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2021)

Notare che da quando abbiamo messo Giroud sono stati fatti ben zero cross.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Novembre 2021)

Theo spesso e volentieri è indecente in difesa, succede davvero troppe volte. 

Dovrebbero cambiargli ruolo fare centrocampista esterno


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dai che abbiamo avuto mille palle gol. Se Theo non faceva la cappella potevamo prendere il 3 a 3. Facile parlare dopo.


 Oggi si doveva vincere ma sai cosa c'è? Che per farlo devi farne ogni volta minimo 3, visto che gli altri te ne fanno minimo 2 a partita. Purtroppo la fase difensiva di Pioli è orrenda.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Si è colpa di pioli che ha palesemente sbagliato formazione e approccio
> Theo e leao quante accelerazioni hanno fatto hanno ribaltato la partita r pure vengono criticati assurdo



Ma dai per favore, il primo gol regalato, l'ultimo anche. Il terzo non ne parliamo Gabbia lo mette volutamente in gioco e poi si rigira 3 volte su stesso. 
Dite quello che volete ma le partite si possono sbagliare per approccio, ma non si possono regalare questi gol. Io non vedo nessuna grande squadra che regala i gol cosi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Bah speriamo di riprenderci contro il Sassuolo.
Oggi è la prima sconfitta, alla fine ci può anche stare.
Della partita contro l'Atletico mi frega zero.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

e si prende pure il giallo theo
fallo quasi da rosso e si prende il giallo di reazione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dai che abbiamo avuto mille palle gol. Se Theo non faceva la cappella potevamo prendere il 3 a 3. Facile parlare dopo.


Ma come parlare dopo ?
L'ho detto dalla fine del 1° tempo,solo quelli con i paraocchi potevano veramente credere alla rimonta.

Dopo aver fatto la papera grazie al cesso in porta,sbagliato una chiara occasione di Ibra solo davanti al portiere,sbagliato le occasioni con Leao e visto l'eurogoal di saponara a 3 secondi dal fischio...ma davvero,era impensabile una rimonta,altro che facile parlare dopo.


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2021)

Facesse un po' di legna almeno il numero 30,darebbe un senso alla sua presenza in campo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi con giroud al posto di Ibra nel primo tempo la vincevamo. Partita persa nel primo tempo


----------



## R41D3N (20 Novembre 2021)

Pure quest'anno Italiano ci ha fatto la festa!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Gestione cartellini di Guida semplicemente ridicola


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

tripletta di Ibra
che amarezza, inutile


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come parlare dopo ?
> L'ho detto dalla fine del 1° tempo,solo quelli con i paraocchi potevano veramente credere alla rimonta.
> 
> Dopo aver fatto la papera grazie al cesso in porta,sbagliato una chiara occasione di Ibra solo davanti al portiere,sbagliato le occasioni con Leao e visto l'eurogoal di saponara a 3 secondi dal fischio...ma davvero,era impensabile una rimonta,altro che facile parlare dopo.


E pensa, nonostante tutto fino al 70esimo siamo stati in partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

4-3 beffa. Una sconfitta assolutamente evitabile

Oggi sono tre punti buttati


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2021)

Autogol


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Pure quest'anno Italiano ci ha fatto la festa!


Festa lui che, tre autogol nostri! Tata e gabbia doppia cappella sul primo, gabbia che invece di star fermo insieme agli altri insegue vlahovic sul terzo e Theo che regala palla al quarto!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

che partita di ME.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

se avessimo pareggiato così però che goduria


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra ha fatto praticamente 3 gol dai...e Giroud non ha toccato palla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E pensa, nonostante tutto fino al 70esimo siamo stati in partita.


E pensa,siamo riusciti a rianimare anche la Fiorentina che aveva perso contro il venezia  
Una fiorentina che giocava senza difensori titolari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

Ci siamo fatti tre gol da soli. Siamo dei polli


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Italiano è un ottimo allenatore.
La Fiorentina una ottima squadra che finora aveva raccolto me o di quanto meritasse.
Però che gol evitabili che prendiamo.
Ibra toglie e da...
Se almeno si tornasse con una firma...


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo la riprendiamo. Questo thread sembra la gag pessimismo e fastidio...forza che ce la facciamo


Allibito ancora di più dopo il secondo tempo..
Per carità loro ci hanno regalato il gol ma è stato il festival dell’orrore..
Agghiacciante


----------



## Rossonero10 (20 Novembre 2021)

La perdita di Tomori è stata dura da digerire, peccato, ci rialzeremo.

Non voglio più sentire una dannata parola si Ibra SUPREMACY! Taci tutti!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi partita veramente episodica dai. Non guardiamo il risultato, sotto il profilo del gioco abbiamo stradò minato. Errori madornali nostri. Loro hanno fatto Zero. Peccato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita persa nel primo tempo e decisa da 3 autogol nostri.

Le scelte Krunic e Florenzi da parte di Pioli non le capisco proprio ma ormai é cosi. Finche sara a disposzione, Krunice entrera in ogni partita. Punta, trequartita, mezzala, regista, ala, Pioli lo vede ovunque.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Novembre 2021)

3 punti buttati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ragazzi partita veramente episodica dai. Non guardiamo il risultato, sotto il profilo del gioco abbiamo stradò minato. Errori madornali nostri. Loro hanno fatto Zero. Peccato


Quoto, una giornata storta ci può stare, impossibile vincerle tutte.
Testa al Sassuolo.


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2021)

Mi sono per il terzo gol


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

oggi abbiamo capito l'importanza di Tomori, non avremmo preso forse nessuno dei quattro goal
spero lo capiscano anche i dissennati che vogliono rinnovare romagnoli


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita persa per errori individuali madornali perché errori di collettivo non ce ne sono stati tanti.
Un mah immenso una partita così stregata fatico a ricordarla.


----------



## Milo (20 Novembre 2021)

I cessi di questa rosa ce l’hanno fatta perde.

ibra è stato mostruoso


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come parlare dopo ?
> L'ho detto dalla fine del 1° tempo,solo quelli con i paraocchi potevano veramente credere alla rimonta.
> 
> Dopo aver fatto la papera grazie al cesso in porta,sbagliato una chiara occasione di Ibra solo davanti al portiere,sbagliato le occasioni con Leao e visto l'eurogoal di saponara a 3 secondi dal fischio...ma davvero,era impensabile una rimonta,altro che facile parlare dopo.



Ma la stavamo per fare la rimonta. È proprio questo il punto. 
Comunque non è un dramma perdere una partita così..


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ripeto. Partita regalata. Incomprensibile tutto. Abbiamo dominato e preso 4 gol. Da ricovero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La si poteva recuperare senza problemi, ma abbiamo deciso di suicidarci. Vabbe amen.


Assolutamente. È bastato un guizzo ed eravamo sotto di un gol a 25 minuti dalla fine. Oggi un atto di masochismo continuo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

anche il pareggio sarebbe stato oro colato. 

che rabbia sti 3 gol regalati. 
partita buttata nel cesso da noi stessi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2021)

Gabbia non è pronto per il Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma la stavamo per fare la rimonta. È proprio questo il punto.
> *Comunque non è un dramma perdere una partita così..*



Magari domani sera ci mangeremo le mani...
Questa era proprio la partita da non perdere,mi fa incaxzare proprio questo.


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

dispiace per Ibra che nella ripresa ha dato tutto

ora in coppa lo faccia riposare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Ibra come Menez. Ha fatto (praticamente) 3 gol lui, ma nel primo tempo ha sbagliato tutto e aiutato a mettere la partita sul binario storto.

A me i numeri del singolo iniziano a fregare poco se soffre il gioco della squadra. Nazionale o Milan. A 40 anni non ne ha piu per entrambi.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Partita persa nel primo tempo e decisa da 3 autogol nostri.
> 
> Le scelte Krunic e Florenzi da parte di Pioli non le capisco proprio ma ormai é cosi. Finche sara a disposzione, Krunice entrera in ogni partita. Punta, trequartita, mezzala, regista, ala, Pioli lo vede ovunque.


Kalulu stava giocando benissimo, si poteva togliere gabbia e metterlo centrale.
Partita persa ieri e oggi con le defezioni di Tomori e Rebic.
E tantissimi errori individuali.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche il pareggio sarebbe stato oro colato.
> 
> che rabbia sti 3 gol regalati.
> partita buttata nel cesso da noi stessi.


Hai detto bene, tre gol regalati.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Sconfitta imbarazzante.
A loro è riuscita la partita della vita , a noi servirebbe un bagno d'umilta'.

Entrambe le formazioni con assenze ma i loro panchinari se la sono cavata , i nostri no.


4 gol subiti è una sentenza di inadeguatezza per il primo posto.

E dire che la Fiorentina tutto sembrava fuorché solida.
Troppi tra i nostri sono in calo.

Mosse di Pioli che non ho capito. Kalulu era il migliore tra i nostri, metterlo centrale no?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari domani sera ci mangeremo le mani...
> Questa era proprio la partita da non perdere,mi fa incaxzare proprio questo.


Tecnicamente tutte le partite sarebbero da non perdere, purtroppo ci può stare dai.
Non ne farei un dramma.
Piuttosto sono preoccupato per Leao.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bah speriamo di riprenderci contro il Sassuolo.
> Oggi è la prima sconfitta, alla fine ci può anche stare.
> Della partita contro l'Atletico mi frega zero.


Aspetta c'è quel rasoadori...vedrai


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo avuto mille infortunati nel tempo, prima o poi perdere ci sta. Quello che mi dà fastidio è perdere per errori individuali così stupidi, soprattutto di Tatarusanu. Adesso l'importante è concentrarsi sul campionato cercando di non perdere veramente più nessuno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> I cessi di questa rosa ce l’hanno fatta perde.
> 
> ibra è stato mostruoso


Bisogna essere onesti anche qui: Il primo ed il terzo gol erano autogol (il primo per una follia di Bonaventura, il terzo era proprio autogol).


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E pensa,siamo riusciti a rianimare anche la Fiorentina che aveva perso contro il venezia
> Una fiorentina che giocava senza difensori titolari.



Abbiamo dei giocatori che sono delle capre. Theo tra quest'anno e lo scorso ci avrà fatto perdere 4-5 partite almeno cosi.


----------



## Milo (20 Novembre 2021)

Comunque abbiamo istruzioni per il futuro.

dentro mirante finché non torna mike
Finché non torna Calabria only kalulu
Messias al posto di saelemaker non può fare peggio
Ibra finché ha fiato deve stare in campo


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Ovviamente italiano, duncan , Saponara con noi fanno la partita della vita. 
Nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2021)

Ripeto, dopo il secondo gol non abbiamo più attaccato perchè eravamo troppo sbilanciati e non abbiamo più avuto il centrocampo. La squadra non era messa a posto, ovvio perchè dovevi recuperare gol, ma i cambi sono inconcepibili per me.
Ah, e questa l'abbiamo persa perchè ogni dannata settimana dobbiamo fare i conti con gli infortuni. 
Rebic e Tomori in campo e i 3 punti erano in cassaforte. Sono stufo di questa cosa, basta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcokaka (20 Novembre 2021)

Ma come si può solo pensare a far giocare Gabbia... comeeeeee . 
Pioli mi piace moltissimo per il gioco che propone ed il carattere, ma gli manca un pò di quella malizia che hanno i conte, spalletti, ecc...
Con tomori assente, devi mettere romagnoli ! 
A meno che la società non gliel'abbia imposto, è ancora adesso per me incomprensibile la scelta di Gabbia. Incomprensibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2021)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto mille infortunati nel tempo, prima o poi perdere ci sta. Quello che mi dà fastidio è perdere per errori individuali così stupidi, soprattutto di Tatarusanu. Adesso l'importante è concentrarsi sul campionato cercando di non perdere veramente più nessuno.


a me fa più rabbia quello di theo perchè eravamo a un passo dal pareggio e lui va a rovinare tutto regalando il 4-2. 

e poi non puoi fare un errore del genere, spazzatela sta *** di palla invece di volere uscire sempre palla al piede.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Novembre 2021)

Amen, prima o poi doveva succedere visto che ogni partita giochiamo sempre con almeno 4 titolari indisponibili. Siamo comunque in vetta nonostante abbiamo affrontato 8 delle prime 9 squadre della classifica dopo solo 13 giornate.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dei giocatori che sono delle capre. Theo tra quest'anno e lo scorso ci avrà fatto perdere 4-5 partite almeno cosi.


Il problema è he non è la prima volta che subiamo goal in questo modo stupido con terzini-difensori e centrocampisti che non buttano la palla fuori.

bennacer,kessie contro l'inter,Hernandez oggi...sempre per lo stesso identico motivo


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Oggi con giroud al posto di Ibra nel primo tempo la vincevamo. Partita persa nel primo tempo


quoto, non si può regalare sempre 1 uomo.
ci sono cose che al milan non funzionano e sono cose troppo importanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

Rossonero10 ha scritto:


> La perdita di Tomori è stata dura da digerire, peccato, ci rialzeremo.
> 
> Non voglio più sentire una dannata parola si Ibra SUPREMACY! Taci tutti!


ha fatto schifo e con lui giochiamo da cani.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ragazzi partita veramente episodica dai. Non guardiamo il risultato, sotto il profilo del gioco abbiamo stradò minato. Errori madornali nostri. Loro hanno fatto Zero. Peccato


Dissento.
Loro hanno giocato bene e lo fanno spesso.
Ed il loro gioco assomiglia al nostro.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me fa più rabbia quello di theo perchè eravamo a un passo dal pareggio e lui va a rovinare tutto regalando il 4-2.
> 
> e poi non puoi fare un errore del genere, spazzatela sta *** di palla invece di volere uscire sempre palla al piede.


Sì, sullo spazzare concordo, a volte sono davvero fastidiosi! Theo ci ha messo del suo stasera...


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Ma come si può solo pensare a far giocare Gabbia... comeeeeee .
> Pioli mi piace moltissimo per il gioco che propone ed il carattere, ma gli manca un pò di quella malizia che hanno i conte, spalletti, ecc...
> Con tomori assente, devi mettere romagnoli !
> A meno che la società non gliel'abbia imposto, è ancora adesso per me incomprensibile la scelta di Gabbia. Incomprensibile.


E gli vogliono pure rinnovare il contratto...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Dissento.
> Loro hanno giocato bene e lo fanno spesso.
> Ed il loro gioco assomiglia al nostro.


Scusami ma loro hanno avuto 1 occasione in 90 minuti se togli i nostri tre regali. Noi abbiamo avuto 15 palle gol


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha fatto schifo e con lui giochiamo da cani.


dai che ogni volta che entra Giroud nella ripresa non è mai decisivo, è grave questo fatto.
a quante gare siamo arrivati che va così ?
ricordiamo che questo era il suo ruolo, non fare il titolare
Ibra nella ripresa non ha perso un contrasto e ha fatto di tutto per far segnare pure i compagni


----------



## davoreb (20 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo giocato benissimo, perso per via degli infortunati e tanta tanta sfiga. 

Comunque siamo una grande squadra se reagiamo bene possiamo davvero vincerlo sto campionato.

Può capitare di perdere contro la Fiorentina fuori casa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha fatto schifo e con lui giochiamo da cani.


Da quando è tornato la squadra mi sembra involuta di brutto. Ma la colpa è solo di Pioli che non ha le palle di farlo giocare solo l'ultimo quarto d'ora, sarebbe devastante far giocare ibra solo a fine partita.


----------



## Goro (20 Novembre 2021)

Difesa horror, Kjaer vs. tutti non poteva che finire così


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Errori tecnici individuali gravissimi. 
Teniamoci il quarto posto e lasciamo perdere sogni che non sono per noi.

Questa sconfitta ci ridimensiona terribilmente. 
Mi fa male perdere contro una fiorentina incerottata, con Saponara che ci segna per l'ennesima volta e italiano che ci incarta la partita per il secondo anno di fila. 

4 pappine e tutti a casa.


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2021)

Col 2021 dovremmo aver finito coi regali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Errori tecnici individuali gravissimi.
> Teniamoci il quarto posto e lasciamo perdere sogni che non sono per noi.
> 
> Questa sconfitta ci ridimensiona terribilmente.
> ...



Potremmo pure vincere, ma sarà perché il livello generale è mediocre da far paura


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Potremmo pure vincere, ma sarà perché il livello generale è mediocre da far paura


Si ma meglio non pensarci. 
Poi se viene meglio.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Scusami ma loro hanno avuto 1 occasione in 90 minuti se togli i nostri tre regali. Noi abbiamo avuto 15 palle gol


Sono occasioni che crei con la pressione alta. Ne sappiamo qualcosa.


Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Scusami ma loro hanno avuto 1 occasione in 90 minuti se togli i nostri tre regali. Noi abbiamo avuto 15 palle gol


Sono occasioni che crei con la pressione alta (ne sappiamo qualcosa).
Li ho visti spesso con le altre grandi.
Giocavano bene e perdevano come polli.
Stasera i polli siamo stati noi, ma loro hanno cercato il risultato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono occasioni che crei con la pressione alta. Ne sappiamo qualcosa.
> 
> Sono occasioni che crei con la pressione alta (ne sappiamo qualcosa).
> Li ho visti spesso con le altre grandi.
> ...


Certo meriti anche alla Fiorentina ci mancherebbe


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2021)

Comunque Kessie trotterella. 
In campo mancano due gemelli.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Novembre 2021)

Mai visto Kjaer cosi in difficoltà come oggi nel *1 contro 1*


----------



## Davidoff (21 Novembre 2021)

Fuori Maignan, Tomori, Rebic, Calabria, poi Leao...dai, non si può giocare in questo modo, è assurdo. Papere e cappelle a ruota, ma è impossibile pensare di raggiungere qualche traguardo con tutti sti infortunatii.


----------



## 4-3-3 (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque Kessie trotterella.
> In campo mancano due gemelli.



Ma cosa c'è da dire ieri a Kessie?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è da dire ieri a Kessie?


Non è il solito kessie. 
E se mi fai questa domanda vuol dire che vedi ma non osservi.
Kessie sta giocando male?
No, sta facendo il suo.

C'è un labile confine tra giocare bene e giocare male che si chiama 'compitino'.

Kessie sta facendo il compitino.
Lo scorso anno sembrava ci fossero tre kessie in campo, quest'anno ad andar bene lo trovi in una zona del campo.

Non sta giocando ai suoi livelli.
E' un'offesa dirlo o farlo notare?
Evidentemente la questione non-rinnovo lo disturba o, peggio, lo porta a gestirsi.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Novembre 2021)

Una delle cose più schifose è stato vedere proprio Kessie capitano... 
Ma si può?


----------



## sunburn (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è il solito kessie.
> E se mi fai questa domanda vuol dire che vedi ma non osservi.
> Kessie sta giocando male?
> No, sta facendo il suo.
> ...


Secondo me sta facendo peggio delle stagioni precedenti alla scorsa, quando veniva massacrato in continuazione. Faceva molti errori dovuti probabilmente al fatto di giocare fuori ruolo, ma era sempre sul pezzo come atteggiamento. 
Difficile dire se sia colpa del rinnovo o della preparazione estiva non ottimale causa Olimpiadi. Da non escludere neanche che l’anno scorso abbia fatto la classica “stagione della vita” grazie a una serie di circostanze favorevoli. La risposta ce la darà Pochettino fra un anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta facendo peggio delle stagioni precedenti alla scorsa, quando veniva massacrato in continuazione. Faceva molti errori dovuti probabilmente al fatto di giocare fuori ruolo, ma era sempre sul pezzo come atteggiamento.
> Difficile dire se sia colpa del rinnovo o della preparazione estiva non ottimale causa Olimpiadi. Da non escludere neanche che l’anno scorso abbia fatto la classica “stagione della vita” grazie a una serie di circostanze favorevoli. La risposta ce la darà Pochettino fra un anno.


Meno male non lo vedo solo io...
Ma magari qualcuno può venirci in soccorso con le statistiche.
Io non gli vedo sradicare palloni come lo scorso anno e non gli vedo macinare km come lo scorso anno.
Avrà perso due gemelli in campo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Novembre 2021)

Direi che va sonoramente a farsi benedire il discorso che siamo più forti delle assenze. Finora ci era andata sempre bene, ieri sera abbiamo pagato dazio tutto in una volta. Per quanto mi riguarda la partita di ieri archivia la parola scudetto. Io ho i miei paletti mentali, uno di questi è che una squadra scudetto non ne prende 4 da nessuno, figuriamoci da una squadretta come la Fiorentina incerottata. Mi pare poi abbastanza chiaro che la questione infortuni ci comprometterà anche questa stagione.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Novembre 2021)

Non sarei così drastico.
Ieri la Viola ha fatto la partita quasi perfetta, non è crollata nel finale.
Vlahovic lo ho visto tirare molti rigori, ma i gol su azione li ha tenuti per noi.
Ieri ha giocato molto bene ed è stato assistito benissimo.
Nelle altre partite contro le grandi di serie A, Vlahovic andava molto a sprazzi ed era un po' egoistello.
Si è comunque vista una crescita continua in Kalulu e Leao.
Sono molto preoccupato per gennaio.
Numericamente non può fare tutto Tonali con Krunic


----------



## 4-3-3 (21 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Direi che va sonoramente a farsi benedire il discorso che siamo più forti delle assenze. Finora ci era andata sempre bene, ieri sera abbiamo pagato dazio tutto in una volta. Per quanto mi riguarda la partita di ieri archivia la parola scudetto. Io ho i miei paletti mentali, uno di questi è che una squadra scudetto non ne prende 4 da nessuno, figuriamoci da una squadretta come la Fiorentina incerottata. Mi pare poi abbastanza chiaro che la questione infortuni ci comprometterà anche questa stagione.


Milan Udinese 4 a 4 e abbiamo vinto lo scudetto.

Fiorentina Juventus 4 a 2 e hanno vinto lo scudetto. Devo continuare?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Milan Udinese 4 a 4 e abbiamo vinto lo scudetto.
> 
> Fiorentina Juventus 4 a 2 e hanno vinto lo scudetto. Devo continuare?


Obiettivamente stiamo subendo troppi gol e facciamo fatica a mantenere la porta inviolata.
Che c'è di male nel sottolinearlo?
Sembra che tu voglia smentire la regola del 4 ma mica il problema sono i 4 gol di ieri, il problema è che forse , vado a memoria, nelle ultime 14 gare solo 3 volte non abbiamo subito gol.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Novembre 2021)

Prendiamo gol a grappoli, molti dei quali ce li facciamo da soli.
Così non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Novembre 2021)

Senza parole, non vinto contro una Fiorentina senza difesa. Formazione e cambi al limite del grottesco

Tatarusanu 4
Theo 4,5
Kjaer 5
Gabbia 4
Kalulu 6,5
Tonali 5,5
Kessiè 5,5
Saelemaekers 5
Diaz 5
Leao 6,5
Ibrahimovic 7

Giroud 5
Florenzi 5
Messias 5
Bennacer 5,5
Krunic sv


Pioli 3


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è il solito kessie.
> E se mi fai questa domanda vuol dire che vedi ma non osservi.
> Kessie sta giocando male?
> No, sta facendo il suo.
> ...


Concordo, non è il giocatore della scorsa stagione. Deve preservarsi per la squadra cui si è promesso, altrimenti salta l'accordo. Questo mi disturba e, se avessimo una proprietà forte che mettesse le risorse necessarie, a gennaio dovremmo prendere un centrocampista che lo panchini e che gli faccia trascorrere il resto della stagione da spettatore. Ma una proprietà del genere non la abbiamo, quindi continuerà a giocare su questi livelli. Un ex giocatore del Milan in campo praticamente.


----------

